# WORKING ON NR&WGRR



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Having arrived safely home from Marty's, I had a great time, I arrived inspired. So I started working on my Layout 



I have a bridge that had a little kink in the rails approaching it. It was a problem for my USAT articulated container cars and also my Aristo Streamliner cars.

So I moved the bridge so it is more inline with the tracks approaching it. I there for had to re do some road bed. Since I have concrete road bed we all know what a chore it is to change anything. 

Well not this time 


Here is was I did. 











Took me about 2 hours to dig the trench. I set the forms, Today I poured the concrete. 












I decided to add to my layout. This area will be a industrial park. It will be where I am going to put one of the car barns I made. 



















The are building swimming pools in the development south of me. They are desperate to have some place to put the dirt. So The guy is giving the dirt away if you will let him dump it on your property.

There are 15 loads at 12 tons each. 


I climbed to the top of this pile to take the next two pictures


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool JJ


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

JJ tell that driver I'll take all he has if he wants to drive to ma. 
Dick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is way more than I had anticipated But I will find a use for it. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dick413 on 11 Oct 2013 07:24 PM 
JJ tell that driver I'll take all he has if he wants to drive to ma. 
Dick 
The driver told me that we can't be moving dirt masses that far away....it will cause a Imbalance in the earths rotation and cause it to fly off it's orbit and sail off into space.







i


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I new there'd be a catch darn. LOL 

Dick


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

You have to offer something of equal mass and value in return. 

Like 180 tons of elected officials.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Blessed is this day that the Loard hath made for me....I will rejoice and work on my layout 


Here is what I did today


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

You be the dirt man!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Wow.. John J. You really got into changing and moving things around in the layout, big time.... 

To bad you are so far away for a 1hr. dr. I could bring my Bobcat and Truck down to help you.... Soon after a few more days of getting our Grand Dtr. to get the rest of our Pine Needles up. LoL.*










*I bet we could get at least 1 lb. of dirt move for ya in two days.







* 
*Ok just kidding around with ya, but boy... got to hand it to you, you have one big big project now*.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Just look at it like a blank canvas JJ. You are now the artist.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

GO FOR IT JJ!!!!!!!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking great JJ! 
Looks like you used something like bender board for your forms (vs. the metal forms)?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JJ, great views and progress here.. 

Do you have a pic of the kink at the bridge? Wanted to see a comparison.... 

Also, while it is a bit hard to see... it does look like you are not faced with all the wild grass that I have here in the mountains....! I could open a feed lot, but only have one crop a year !! Ha!!... 

Keep going buddy! Later Dirk


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

You sir, are one LUCKY man!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By CliffyJ on 14 Oct 2013 02:18 PM 
Looking great JJ! 
Looks like you used something like bender board for your forms (vs. the metal forms)? 


The steel forms are 20 ft curves.....The straight sections are 10 ft long 

This was a short pour and I did not want to cut the steel to match.

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 14 Oct 2013 09:10 PM 
JJ, great views and progress here.. 

Do you have a pic of the kink at the bridge? Wanted to see a comparison.... 

Also, while it is a bit hard to see... it does look like you are not faced with all the wild grass that I have here in the mountains....! I could open a feed lot, but only have one crop a year !! Ha!!... 

Keep going buddy! Later Dirk 
I have not altered the track. I will try and get a pic of the kink. I will also take a pic of the bridge in it's original position. 


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There were some questions on what mod I just did for a bridge and a kink in the road ....



This is what I used for the forms. It is a valid Home Depot number










here are some pics to show why I did the change.

The curve illustrated by the Piece of track was a lot sharper.






















Yes I know the surface looks un smooth....

It is a lot of crap from the form removal...

You can see the piece of track where the bridge was originally and the original road bed where the mason hammer is. 

The black bridge was a gift from Mark Johnson. That is where it is going to be. And there will be a spur line leading up to it.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you JJ.... I can see how it was before now, and can understand why it would have been a tight spot for your trains. 

Your additon..mmm correction , will be a great improvement. 
The new siding filling in the old lines spot can run a smaller curve and not have the same problem. 

Looks great..keep going! 

I popped my knee today, with a 'loud' noise...so will stay away from my project for awhile it looks... 

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

This is what I used for the forms. It is a valid Home Depot number 

Cool. It caught me eye, because with the rebar it looked very much like how I did mine. "Great minds.." and all that.









Nice work!

===>Cliffy


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well Yesterday ( Friday) I dumped dirt on the addition and leveled it out with the front end loader. Then I drove the Back Hoe back and forth in order to compact the dirt.


I worked on the bridge mod and found out I created a low spot just in front of the bridge. I will need to fill that in with some stucco. 

Today I hope to spend on track on the whole layout. My Nephew is coming Thursday and wants to run trains.

So I have to send a MOW crew out and check all the track.

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have pictures to post but for some reason I can not get to my FIRST CLASS WEB SPACE to upload them so I can post them 



JJ


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

See my post under the Web Site Questions forum.

Doc


----------



## SteveB (Feb 10, 2008)

Posted By John J on 20 Oct 2013 04:44 AM 
I have pictures to post but for some reason I can not get to my FIRST CLASS WEB SPACE to upload them so I can post them 


JJ 
Have you tried using the *Insert Image* feature in the Rich-text/HTML editor







? Since access via the old style Gold/1st Class user interface isn't currently available. You can upload, view, delete, and manage your image files using that feature. See the MLS FAQ[/b].


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 20 Oct 2013 04:44 AM 
I have pictures to post but for some reason I can not get to my FIRST CLASS WEB SPACE to upload them so I can post them 



JJ 

Me too...same issue. But, I'm loving what I'm seeing you doing. Are you also putting water on the dirt to help it compact?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had these pics for a few days. Been having trouble up loading......Shad fixed the problem


Here is the bridge which I moved and the tracks leading up to it


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got one carbarn done and I am planing the next one. I got all the material for the base and the track, I just got to get started on it. My welder is giving me fits right now. The feed wants to stall. I think it is because the spool is too big/ heavy. Going to try a smaller spool. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the pics JJ, looking great. 
In the second pic, what's that in the background? Another backdrop wall?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

good looking JJ glad to see you getting back on track 
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By CliffyJ on 24 Oct 2013 04:05 PM 
Thanks for the pics JJ, looking great. 
In the second pic, what's that in the background? Another backdrop wall? 


That is the original wall I started a while back. 


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Old Prehistoric garden Path unearthed?






















Think 15 year old Road Bed. 

























I had to fix this. So I had to pull up track. There fore I decided to re do the ballast on this section of track. That is why we have the pictures above. 






















JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JJ, do you know why this is happening to your ties...??????? 

BIG curious here on My part!!! 

Heat, Sun light, UV exposure.. else...? 

What brand did that use to be...? 

Dirk - down below ya buddy...!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

looking good. ride that broom much? 
Dick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 27 Oct 2013 05:03 PM 
JJ, do you know why this is happening to your ties...??????? 

BIG curious here on My part!!! 

Heat, Sun light, UV exposure.. else...? 

What brand did that use to be...? 

Dirk - down below ya buddy...! 
That was Old Aristo Craft track and ties.. There was a batch of ties that lacked sufficient UV protectent. I got a bunch of it from a guy in L V. 


Greg E claims you can spry you tracks with Armor All. And that will preserve them.

I bought years ago a case of Flex Ties. I have been replacing them as they fall apart. 

Those ties probably been down here over 8 years. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dick413 on 27 Oct 2013 05:23 PM 
looking good. ride that broom much? 
Dick 


That was my mother's broom 


She was a Test Pilot in a Broom Factory before she retired

I tried flying it but as you can see I drag my tail on take off.

Once I am airborne it is fine. 


That is where I get my Tellapathetic Powers to de rail Model Trains from long distances.


JJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember John.. She still can be looking down on you about being a test pilot, but it is funny store on the broom..








Nice work on the layout.. Keep posting updates..


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Got me inspired JJ. 

I think I'll go move some rock and dirt today!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I Realized something when I was paying bills this morning.


August was the start of my 17th year in this house.









I think I started the layout a year after I moved in this house.









I ran train for quite a while.

Then I started the tunnels and the rock pile.

There was a couple of years while I was doing the rock pile that I could not run trains.

Then there was a spell Where I rant them a lot

The I lost interest for along while 

Now I am back to restoring the layout to running condition. 


JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the pics JJ, I'm sure it'll look fantastic when it's all repaired.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have decided to pull up all the track and check it and remove all ballast for the time being.


I am not sure I am going to re ballast my RR 


JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

ONE step ..forward.. 
...2 steps back... 

What's going on JJ? 
Did you find more rotten ties... 
Ballast under the ties... 

Sounds like lots of work ahead... 
No time for new train shed... 

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 28 Oct 2013 08:55 PM 
ONE step ..forward.. 
...2 steps back... 

What's going on JJ? 
Did you find more rotten ties... 
Ballast under the ties... 

Sounds like lots of work ahead... 
No time for new train shed... 

Dirk 










Not that much left. about 25 FT left that is still got ballast on it. 

That is the approach to the two tunnel portals on the North side . 

I want to inspect the ties under the ballast.

Could probably do it in a day. 

Area for the Car Barn is coming along nicely. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Car Barns are going to be in the fore front. I do not like carrying my rolling stock in and out of the house every time I want to run. 


Right now I am waiting for some more money to come in so I can get some more steel and some concrete to work on the Industrial Park that will house the Car Barns. 


The other stuff with the Track right now is busy work till I can get more Material 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

An interesting observation. In this area in heavy rain storms, water cascades through this canyon as much a 4 to 5 inches deep. It brings with it silt and dirt. The water forced the silt under the track thus raising the ties. I found this in one other place where there is a large amount of water flow during storms.



















Dirt flows from the right and down trough the tunnels depositing silt and lifting the track. I had not anchored the track here like I usually do to it was free to rise. 

I have since removed the track ( today's project) and cleaned out all the debris form the Paloverdi Tree , plus all the silt that has washed down onto the rod bed. 

The picture below is a old picture taken during construction. 














JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Your wash areas may need some ditch work ...along side the track for the river to run down ..keeping it off the ROW.. extra ditches..extra drains.. 

JJ..when you get all the track back in place it might be a "refreshed" layout... 

Ready to go yet!!? 

Your right about the work to haul cars around from the house or shop..out to the layout to play and have fun...lots of time and work there...your car barns will be well worth the work!! 

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Dirk 
It is too late for Drains and Ditches. I would have to dig up a lot of the layout to add that. I am working raising the burm where the water enters the canyon. But that is on the back burner. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

A point of interest. The vegetation that you see in the pictures has grown by Natural Selection. It comes from seeds that have blown around the desert and landed in the rocks. I let it grow. It requires no watering or attendance by me. It fits in with my motto. " I have a no mess yard.....I don't mess with it" 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

After removing all the ballast and taking up all the track. I cleaned off the road bed. 


I have spent the last three days fixing track and relaying it down. 

Here are some pictures. 


















































Monday I have to work so I may not get to this until Wednesday.

This is the Tunnel approach


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good JJ


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure is.... Keep it up JJ. Looks great.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

2nd to the last photo will be great when finished. Railfanning spot.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

How many days to JJ's Battery and Cactus Run and Rattler Hunt ?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood......It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood and I am out side in 85 degree weather at 2 PM working on my layout. 

When I feel the warm sun on my shoulders and back makes me feel like someone up there likes me and is thinking of me.
















I am working on the approach to the tunnels. See the last 3 Pictures.


I am trying a new approach to my track joints. 

Since I don't run track power I don't worry about electrical continuity.


I have bought a bunch of Aristo Joiners from Reindeer Pass. I am only putting screws on one side of the joiner and putting the track together like we use to do with our Lionel as kids. 

Why am I doing this?.....I have no idea.










I am still anchoring the track like I did before.

I have also made sure all the screws have been removed from the bottom 

I have inspected my track and cut out any ties with broken tie plates. ( The plastic pieces that hold the rail to the ties.) 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JJ.. so long as you take full responsibility for the sun burn on your shoulders...then hang out in the warm sun... that's what is nice about AZ. 
It's your day!!!!! Do what you like! 

I'm a little windier and cold myself tho... staying in today... 

You'll get running soon enough! 
Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The joiners from REINDEER PASS showed up today. I went out and finished up the tracks on north side of the double tunnel pictured in the last three Pictures.


I will take pictures later and post them 


I think m next big project will be the Car barn I posted in another thread. 


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank heaven I did not get rid of my single rail rail bender.

Tonight I am working indoors on the track from the NR&WGRR'S damaged track ..

This is track that has been stomped on by local gentry and bent in all directions.

Some of it is curved and the ties have rotted off.

Some of it is too sharp of a curve ( 10 ft or less) That I got at a bargain


I am running it through my Aristo single rail, rail bender. 

This seems to be squaring up the rail vertical and taking the kinks out, and taking the up swing out. 


I press onward.

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the new photo's JJ, looks great!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

You have a great location there! Northern Sonoran desert. That looks like somewhere between Tucson and Phoenix. Nice saguaro cactus.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Amber on 10 Nov 2013 11:43 AM 
You have a great location there! Northern Sonoran desert. That looks like somewhere between Tucson and Phoenix. Nice saguaro cactus.  





I am 45 miles North West of Down Town Phoenix. off I 17 on the way to Flagstaff. 


I have 23 Saguaro Cactus ranging from Less than a foot to over 30 ft tall. 


jI have been in this house 16 years. 



JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JJ...Like all the pix buddy! 

Really like the Double Rock tunnels also...got a name for it yet? 

Your native environment is much different than mine here...more what I see when I come up to Phoenix or Scottsdale.. 

Your doing great..keep going.. 

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got home a little later than I had planed. Fired up the backhoe and picked up a bunch of crap that was around the property. Hope to add more tomorrow and have the dumpster filled by Friday Morning. 
I worked on the south side of the tunnels This afternoon after supper. I got the outside mainline finished and it is a complete loop. I ran some rolling stock where I thought I was going to have trouble but it seemed to be ok. I have about 3 FT of track fitted for the inside loop which I will install tomorrow morning. I will take pictures tomorrow too. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounds like you're making great progress, JJ. 

But I gotta ask, has there been any more funny business with the aliens lately?











Remember, they might be small. Just sayin.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Aliens have not been back yet. 

I did manage to get 90 % of the crap off the back porch so that I am not ashamed if it shows up in the pictures.

Next is the porch to the old train shed 


I did not get much done today on the layout . Was Lazy. 

I got some track work done Only got one section of track to install to complete both loops. 

Then It is off the the car barn and prepping it for installation.

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I put the tracks back for the double tunnel portal.


I now have two complete loops. 





















That done I started on this area. Wanted to get rid of the vegetation cause Local Gentry likes to hide out in there 























Sure enough what did I find?

As they say in Vagus ......Snake Eggs.....No That's Snake Eyes.

I think it is too late in the season for Baby Snakes so I think these were a miscarriage. 




















JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Pert-tri-fied snakes eggs... 

I see babies crawling here..snakes... 
have never found eggs tho... 

Eggs from birds on the ground every year...lots of abandoned eggs 

Birdnests of eggs that get .... robbed ..too! 

What a treat John, thanks 
....Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I find golf balls in my yard, hawks grab the fairway eggs 2 miles away. They give up when the eggs bounce! 

J


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 17 Nov 2013 11:18 AM 
I find golf balls in my yard, hawks grab the fairway eggs 2 miles away. They give up when the eggs bounce! 

J 



That is funny 


JJ


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"... I am only putting screws on one side of the joiner and putting the track together like we use to do with our Lionel ...." 

Similiar to stock lgb , possibly piko . . . . . which I replace with ac joiners (after d & t) with a mm of conductive paste before fitting together and secured at both ends


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Doug C on 18 Nov 2013 02:42 PM 
"... I am only putting screws on one side of the joiner and putting the track together like we use to do with our Lionel ...." 

Similiar to stock lgb , possibly piko . . . . . which I replace with ac joiners (after d & t) with a mm of conductive paste before fitting together and secured at both ends  



There was, at one time, a pair of pliers that when closed had the profile of a G scale rail in both Jaws. 

I think It was a crimping tool. 

I knew when I put it back down on the sale table I should have bought about a dozen.

The sure would come in handy now for some of our fellow Modelers. 

But like I said,.....I am not running track power. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Are ya done ,,YET!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 18 Nov 2013 05:42 PM 
Are ya done ,,YET!!! 



Not quite...but working on it 

JJ


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Lookin Good!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I went and checked on the Car Barn. I think everything is ready. How ever. I can not get the back hoe close enough to pick it up. So today I spent the day cleaning the work patio....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

....with the front end loader...? (Patio cleaning) 

Add a lifting stinger extension on the hoe arm.... 
Longer reach.....es.....than!! 

D


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is what I am moving 


http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/7/aft/123452/afv/topic/Default.aspx


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to work this morning. Was going to come home and  work out side..... Have not been out side yet but I smell " Wet Desert." Suppose to have rain Fri, Sat, and Sun


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Funny John, 

Blue skies here! Sun is shinning 2.. 

Do not smell rain..... 

Ya, your back hoe should be able to lift your steel monster!! 

Dirk


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well being in AZ i'd bet the barn will not rust much. Doubt if it blow away also. Looking good. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Just enough rain to make a mess on your car. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Mmmm....JJ, you send me some flying saucer clouds... an cold wind? 

D


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just come in from working on the Car Barn. I found some places that needed more welding. Minor stuff. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

After much contemplation I decided to re do the approach to the car barn


I think this is the last mod before installation.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the Ground Throw that I plan to use on the switches on the approach 


There is a long 4/40 screw at the pivot of the lever with double washers on each side.

There is a locking nut with nylon insert used to create drag on the lever to hold it in position after the throw. The piece of Piano Wire acts like a spring holding tension on the points. 

The lever should be operable with a " Stick" of some kind. 

The lever points to the direction the train will take


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Good Idea JJ and progress is looking good 
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Suppose to be a high in the mid 50's. The NR&W work crew may not want to go out in and work in that temp.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

What ..no rain? 
We got wet here JJ... 
Stuck indoors toooo! 

Keep the pets happy..staying warm.. 
This place (MLS) sure is quiet... 

Your barn will wait.... 

Be warm.. 

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 05 Dec 2013 08:50 AM 
What ..no rain? 
We got wet here JJ... 
Stuck indoors toooo! 

Keep the pets happy..staying warm.. 
This place (MLS) sure is quiet... 

Your barn will wait.... 

Be warm.. 

Dirk 

20% chance of rain today and tomorrow ........30 % Sat Sun 


That guy up in Copper Center AK Probably sent this to us. My Saguaro's are shivering ....

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok Here is what I did today. Had to keep moving cause it was only in the 50s today.


I moved this from the work patio to the layout.

It is not in it's exact position It will require some jogging around yet 

How ever it is closer than it has ever been


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok here is a future project.


What am I going to do with these


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like you are going to keep rats off your ship


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 06 Dec 2013 05:41 PM 
Looks like you are going to keep rats off your ship 
Those are insulators from a Hi Tension transmission lines APS uses....


JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

thought so, you got Hi Tension? Rats? .. pack rats? 

Some sort of repurpose .... no ship huh? 
J


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dig a hole and bury them.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Flying Saucer Areo O Port?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

It looks like JJ is going to use track power, 110 KV across the rails - should be quit a show with continuous arcing.










That should, also, take care of all those snakes that cross it - and trespasser humans.

-Ted


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea Ted I like that Idea. I need to get a Jacobs Ladder for effect 

I am wondering if I should make some kind of cascading water fountain with the insulators.

Today I started leveling a pad for the Car Barn. Three are some low spots. 

Been a cold day only up in the 50's 

Tomorrow suppose to be in the 60's 

Poor back hole is leaking Hydraulic fluid like a sieve. It is so cold and all the seals are stiff and not sealing. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I thought they looked great for Alien saucers too! 

Landed from Mars...... 

D


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am thinking of a Cooling tower or towers for a Nuclear Power Plant. 


But if I can think of a way to suspend them over the layout I might consider the Flying saucer theme. 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Get a skeet launcher and let them fly!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

They are heavy Randy 


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today the crew ventured out into the semi cold temps ( 61 degrees) and assembled the forms for the footing of the car barn.


The ground was too uneven to place the base of the Car Barn just on the ground. Some fill had to be added.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

JJ

Are those boards going to hold dirt or are you laying in an actual concrete foundation for that monster? Showed the pictures to my wife as an example of a great way to store trains when not in use ...... she was not amused. 

Alan W.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I intend to fill the area between the boards with dirt. Then place the base on top. Yea the boards will work.....One time only 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Once I get a level place to put the base I will put it down then fill the area with concrete. The space between the rails will be lower than outside the rails. Like a Pit. 


The frame is 1.5 inch angle Iron. 

JJ

P S I will post pics as I go.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sun up yet JJ? 

So about an 1 1/2" of concrete surface just to seal the base to the ground. 
Enough so the Alien saucers can't fly away with your new barn!! 

Alan...maybe it's a sign to leave your toys out all the time for your wife to see!! 

Sun up here!! Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 09 Dec 2013 08:25 AM 
Sun up yet JJ? 

So about an 1 1/2" of concrete surface just to seal the base to the ground. 
Enough so the Alien saucers can't fly away with your new barn!! 

Alan...maybe it's a sign to leave your toys out all the time for your wife to see!! 

Sun up here!! Dirk 
I am more worried about local Gentry setting up house keeping in the new Car Barn than I am about Aliens Saucers









Only going to be in the upper 50s today and there is this wicked Desert Wind blowing thing around right now.

That is why all my ridges have side on them. The Desert wind blows my rolling stock off the tracks.









So when you see cars turned on their side it is because of the winds. 

May not be able to get the work crew out to work on the layout









JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

After much Consternation and Nashing of teeth I was able to coerce the Crew to go out and do some work on the layout.

Here is what they accomplished. 

We had to stop because the Back Hoe was really low on fuel. We all know what a bear it is to get the Back Hoe started if you run it dry.

Purchasing is out getting concrete for the base. 

Anyway Here is what got done


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

look like sneaky snake has a new home


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 09 Dec 2013 06:56 PM 
look like sneaky snake has a new home 
I am hoping not ......

It is a steel frame with a steel door ( not in place yet ) and Concrete floor.

I have blocked all entrances before I brought it to it's resting place . Welding steel over any orifice that anything might use to get in.

Only time will tell if I am correct 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

To day was a beautiful day in the neighborhood so I went out and worked on the Car Barn


This is what I got done


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

You're working too hard, John.... 

Just looking at the images is tiring..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 10 Dec 2013 04:00 PM 
You're working too hard, John.... 

Just looking at the images is tiring..














If you sit down too long you will dry up and blow away


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I see, makes a lot of cents.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to clean it up some tomorrow after the Concrete sets. 


In the next one the spacing between the tracks is going to be a tad bit wider to accommodate my Trowel make it easier to smooth the concrete ....

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Instead of using a trowel, why not cut grooves in a 2x4 and use it to finish the concrete between the rails?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This morning I cleaned the spill over concrete and vacuumed and swept off any excess debris. 


Here are some pic of the base with rolling stock.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good JJ. Can't wait to see the barn sitting on top with the tracks all hooked up


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great work JJ, I love how you made it all self-forming and cost-effective. 

Question, did or will you do anything special to prevent a reaction between the concrete and exposed steel? For roadbed, I remember you and Marty and others warning to bury the rebar in the center of the poured ribbon cross section to avoid that problem. 

Cliff


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good JJ, you are getting a lot done on the RR. Thanks for posting the pic's for all to see.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK Everybody stop looking.....I found my feathers.



A question was asked about reaction between the Steel and the Concrete in the Car Barn Base.

I have NOT treated the steel in any way. I figure that by the time the Interaction becomes a problem. I will not be here. 


The feathers were used to break a rock in order to make a rock face for the RR. Also doubling the number of rocks by breaking them in half 


Here are pictures of a experiment I did a couple of years ago


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I have NOT treated the steel in any way. I figure that by the time the Interaction becomes a problem. I will not be here. 


Understood, thanks JJ.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Cliffy... 

Burying the re-bar in the middle of the roadbed mostly prevents it from growing rust, thus forcing and breaking the cement roadbed base. 

I think in the barn here that the cement is captured within the floor frame.. 

Plus - JJ ..... do you "FreeeeeeZe" at all..the big ? here. 
No freezing..no problem... 

Dirk - I Freeze .... ;-) here..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 11 Dec 2013 05:05 PM 
Cliffy... 

Burying the re-bar in the middle of the roadbed mostly prevents it from growing rust, thus forcing and breaking the cement roadbed base. 

I think in the barn here that the cement is captured within the floor frame.. 

Plus - JJ ..... do you "FreeeeeeZe" at all..the big ? here. 
No freezing..no problem... 

Dirk - I Freeze .... ;-) here.. 


We do not Freeze that much here. We get down to 30 maybe and every once in a while we get to like 25....


JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

About 10-12 is normal... during a "cold snap"... 

But has been to 0 or below once or twice. 

What's a cold snap? 

A new drink????? 

D


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 11 Dec 2013 06:53 PM 
About 10-12 is normal... during a "cold snap"... 

But has been to 0 or below once or twice. 

What's a cold snap? 

A new drink????? 

D 

A cold snap is when the temperature drops below freezing in very very short period of time. I think.


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK the tops on ......

Now I have to install the approach. 

I already started the tracks for the one that goes next to it. 

It will be 12 ft long to accommodate my container train. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

any tie downs?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12 Dec 2013 06:56 PM 
any tie downs? 
No







It's awful heavy...










Could not lift it myself. 


JJ


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks great, JJ, authentic weathered appearance, very real 

Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, looks great JJ


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ you need a couple men working on the high beams would really look like some old abandon steel mill.. 
Looks really cool 
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have started on the next Car Barn.


Should I make look somewhat like the first one since it is going to be next to the the first one?

Should I do something entirely different?


The more I look at the first one the more I like it.

I am going to add some tall tall smoke stacks to it 

JJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the way it looks. Be nice to have another one like that one and maybe with the stack train set up between the two of them.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By noelw on 13 Dec 2013 04:43 PM 
I like the way it looks. Be nice to have another one like that one and maybe with the stack train set up between the two of them.









I plan on a couple more buildings like warehouses and offices and such. 


Also I plan on more sidings.

Also a through mainline some where in the mix. 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Concrete tilt ups, for panel walls. 
John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure gettin' there, John...









Hope the dust devils stay on 17...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had to do some back fill. 


Here are Today's results.....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, looks like a nice place for sneaky snake's off spring to take up home in


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

JJ
I think an identical train shed would look good. Of course, a slightly different design might add interest. Here are some links from searches for train sheds and the like:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/42690/Default.aspx

https://www.google.com/search?aq=&rlz=1T4GPEA_enUS310US310&q=train%20shed&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=2KysUvTvHMzKsQTvrYHADA

https://www.google.com/search?q=g+scale+train+sheds&site=webhp&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=I7qsUu-nCqvlsASTpoFY&ved=0CE0QsAQ&biw=1152&bih=641
Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like that first photo just above,


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The second Car Barn has been started. The frame has been made. Tracks are being laid.

The first of five tracks is centered in the middle of the frame. 























The second track is being laid.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

do you clean off the rust before welding? or just burn it off?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Rust? I don't see know rust. That's weathering you see.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I think JJ has stumbled onto a new type of track. Weld the angle on a frame. Bend the angle as needed for curves. Then lay it in place and pour concrete to secure in place. Who needs that expensive track. Cover with ballast and who will know there ain't know ties under there. At least for long straight runs. I think JJ was sit'n in his pondering chair and the light bulb lit up.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 16 Dec 2013 02:58 PM 
do you clean off the rust before welding? or just burn it off? 


On Bigger welds Yes I clean it off. I am re using some stuff I salvaged from another project. 

Usually I take a wire brush in a drill to it. 


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rlvette on 16 Dec 2013 03:25 PM 
I think JJ has stumbled onto a new type of track. Weld the angle on a frame. Bend the angle as needed for curves. Then lay it in place and pour concrete to secure in place. Who needs that expensive track. Cover with ballast and who will know there ain't know ties under there. At least for long straight runs. I think JJ was sit'n in his pondering chair and the light bulb lit up. 
I plan on some kind of a classification yard between the two buildings and that is exactly what I plan on doing. Angle iron sunk in concrete. Or maybe on top then screwed down to the concrete. 


At the cost of track today I can't see laying brass track where it is mostly going to be buried out of sight


If you have one of these Which I got a Harbor Freight you can bend steel with your bare hands.






















Then I graduated to this.

This is what I use for making reusable forms for concrete road bed. I make the forms out of steel and re use them 

This allows me to bend wider steel up to 3 inches. wide. 













JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got all five tracks installed just as a ran out of welding wire. Tomorrow I can start on the structure it's self. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

To day was Cut steel day and ponder. I cut steel for the walls while I decided to add to the top of this one. Not sure yet 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm worried about you stepping on track that's laying around.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 17 Dec 2013 06:30 PM 
I'm worried about you stepping on track that's laying around. 
I bought a bunch of track a long long time ago. Quite a large amount. I found a bunch of it Damaged. What you see layout around was stuff I tried to use for a project and was rejected because of damage. 


I saved it all thinking I could cut the bad spots out. Turns out after working with my single rail bender from ARisto Craft I was able to salvage all of it. But running it through the bender. 


JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I took all my scrap brass rail and cut off pieces to the junk yard and got $50 for it.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Geez Marty. You got money for your track... 

When JJ and his machine could have 'saved it'... 

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 17 Dec 2013 06:30 PM 
I'm worried about you stepping on track that's laying around. 

Remember Marty's Rules.


1. NO STEPPING ON THE TRACK.

2. NO STEPPING OVER A MOVING TRAIN. 

3. CURB YOUR CHILDREN.

4. NO PETS. I have enough local gentry leaving me presents.

PETCO was having a sale on choker chains for big dogs so I bought a few with some stylish leashes in case I every have visitors with unruly offspring.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today started off YUCKY. Dull Gray day. Didn't really feel like doing anything. Got up and started reading a book. The Jack Reachers series. I have the first 17 books of the series.


The sun came out so I decided to work on the Car Barns.


I got the walls framed and up.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

When I grow up, I want to be like JJ. Get up, check the weather, read, then work on the railroad. It is never too late to learn to weld and fabricate. Thank sJJ for being an inspiration. 

Hope you have a great Christmas! 

Fil


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Fil, you can't be like JJ if you grow up.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking good JJ, should have finished and ready to load before summer sets in 
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By work4fil on 21 Dec 2013 02:55 PM 
When I grow up, I want to be like JJ. Get up, check the weather, read, then work on the railroad. It is never too late to learn to weld and fabricate. Thank sJJ for being an inspiration. 

Hope you have a great Christmas! 

Fil 
So many here have inspired me I am glad to be able to pass it on. 



JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Was going to post new pic's of my progress but Can't up Load Pics.


Will Try later. 


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The NR&WGRR is contemplating purchasing a used army medical car for the MOW train. This will offer a Medical facility if a MOW worker gets injured while working on the RR 


JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OH NO, you didn't stub your toe did you?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rlvette on 23 Dec 2013 07:06 PM 
OH NO, you didn't stub your toe did you? 

No, I have a E bay saved Search for MOW cars and this army car with a red cross on it painted OD green and I kind of thought that would go will with the MOW train. 


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have some pictures to update but still can't up load them 


JJ


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

JJ- This has been working for me on photo uploads. Now, I used to do the type the code thing with a web link to an online photo album. 
Then recently this had been working: Still need an online photo album, so go to the photo in the web album, right click on it, choose copy 
Then do an "add reply" to the thread, NOT Quick Reply, and just paste the photo into your message 
SO much easier then typing the code, I dont know when this started working, but it does. 

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have space here on MLS to store pic's 


I go to the bottom of the list and it says Browse. I click on that

It opens the file on my hard drive where I store MLS photos.

I click on the Photo I want to up load.

I click onOpen 

It shows me the file name 

I click on upload and it should up load a copy of that pic.

no code to type nothing.

Now since the last upgrade or what ever this is not working.

I don't need any other place to store pics If this would just work.

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting 

I just went through the process and it did everything correctly. 

Gotta love this site


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Make sure you are in Compatible Mode , a torn page icon next to the refresh button on tool bar... then open an editor. 
It's worked for me the upload way. 

It's discouraging to hear a mod say he's having problems.... we feel your pain. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Got Six pic's of my progress Still cant up load pictures 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I hit Reply to far right on your last post, I had to wait as all the pics in your thread loaded to get a full editor with all the icons.
Use the pencil in a mountain icon just to the left of smiley.
Wait for the editor, click on upload, it opens your files and you select the pic to upload. wait for a pop up that tells you your pic was successfully uploaded, close the pop up and click Insert. Of course before all this you used Enter on your keyboard to locate where you want the pic.

I've been lucky uploading and adding pics this way. The Editor opened as described and functioned as well, I cancelled before adding an unrelated pic to prove the way.

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
So is the web site owner going to leave it this way? Have you heard if they will fix it.? W/o photos , whats the point?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 28 Dec 2013 06:25 AM 
JJ 
So is the web site owner going to leave it this way? Have you heard if they will fix it.? W/o photos , whats the point? 
I have no Idea Marty 


I just E mailed the admin guy Phill this morning 

Waiting for a answer .

You right with out the photo store What's the point 

JJ


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Gents

This thread

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

seems to have the answers for 1st class members to post photos again, particularly on page 2 and Scottychase posts.

Since I am not 1st class, it is very easy. True I have to have my photos on the web which I do in Picassa Web albums

Just view the photo in Picassa Web albums, rt click, copy, go to MLS hit reply, do your message, hit control V to paste and the photo

appears in the post. I relize that his is not the way you should do it for first class, but hey, it works and will allow us to see your

great ongoing projects. Which I would really like to continue viewing....hint....)

Regards

Jerrry


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 27 Dec 2013 08:47 PM 
I hit Reply to far right on your last post, I had to wait as all the pics in your thread loaded to get a full editor with all the icons.
Use the pencil in a mountain icon just to the left of smiley.
Wait for the editor, click on upload, it opens your files and you select the pic to upload. wait for a pop up that tells you your pic was successfully uploaded, close the pop up and click Insert. Of course before all this you used Enter on your keyboard to locate where you want the pic.

I've been lucky uploading and adding pics this way. The Editor opened as described and functioned as well, I cancelled before adding an unrelated pic to prove the way.

John

John...that's how you post a photo AFTER it's been uploaded to the web. We can't get them up into the MLS web space now from our computers. I'm gonna look at FTP and see if it still works.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...I can't get in via FTP either...it won't accept my userID and password...which works fine when I sign on.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have sent two E mails and I have two messages in the Moderators forum.


Waiting reply. 


JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you JJ. remind me to ask them to give you a raise. 
You all KNOW I love this site and over time there has been ups and downs, but NOW, I'm not sure of the future.??


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Not really a solution but I use Flickr and do a copy paste into here. Hate to see this place get quiet as all are very helpful


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 28 Dec 2013 02:13 PM 
Well...I can't get in via FTP either...it won't accept my userID and password...which works fine when I sign on. Remember for FTP your User ID is...

*[email protected]*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was out working on the Car Barns today. I was welding one side when i remembered I don't have a Midway Access port in case something goes wrong. Lucky for me I have not welled the other side yet . 

I took a old Rockwell Radial Arm Saw I had laying around and turned it into a Metal cut off saw for doing angle cuts. It is so old it takes somewhere around a 8 inch or 9 inch blade. How ever a 7& 1/4 blade fits. 

I hope to use this for trim and windows. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I am outside working on the second Car Barn. Trying for a 4 ft tall smoke stack. Working on the dimensions so it looks proportionate. Also working on the lean to that will be the portal in-case some thing gets caught 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

What are you using for the stack, JJ?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That is so cool JJ. Looks very real. well done, I can just picture it,,"in my mind".


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya Marty... 

We are all using our mental images-ination a lot more these days!! 

Good for improving the brain power!! Ha 

Mine is tired.... 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow I had to wait while 114 pages (edit; Entries/posts) loaded before this editor opened ...

I guess it's just one of those days....










Good Luck and 
Wishes for a Happier New Year!

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Notes the post before used the Reply Editor and all the entries in this thread loaded before the editor opened. I uploaded the pic from my pc.

This Editor was called by the +Add Reply button at the end of the page/thread. Came up in 4 seconds...










Pick a stack JJ


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 31 Dec 2013 08:36 PM 
Notes the post before used the Reply Editor and all the entries in this thread loaded before the editor opened. I uploaded the pic from my pc.

This Editor was called by the +Add Reply button at the end of the page/thread. Came up in 4 seconds...
John

The software has always operated that way, because of the *Topic Review* button at the bottom of the *Rich-text/HTML Editor*, regardless of how you call it (i.e. _Reply_ link, _Quote_ link, or _+Add Reply_ button).

The reason for the difference in time taken to open the editor, was the first time through (i.e. with the 114 replies being loaded is because nothing was cached in your local _Temporary Internet Files_ cache, the images are what burns up all the time). The second time all of the images were already cached. so nothing needed to be downloaded, because of already being cached locally and were used from there.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I love that "Stack" photo Very Cool! 

Do you have any information on the subject of the photo?

ThanksJerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Cool pic John, very "dramatic" with all the track levels.

Here's some stacks from ~1879, probably way earlier than JJ's, but seems like they used a similar approach:










I was thinking about modeling them with PVC pipe, either capped off or drained, not sure which. I'd love to have a smoke generator setup someday, but that's probably a, um, pipe dream. 

JJ, I guess you'll use steel pipe?


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I really like the coal hoppers in that one picture! I wonder if there's any information about those cars available.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber 
I usually copy a photo, print it in black white. then use a pencil /ruler and scale it out based on the wheel dia or truck size based on what trucks I want to use. it will be close.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Naptowneng on 01 Jan 2014 07:27 AM 
I love that "Stack" photo Very Cool! 

Do you have any information on the subject of the photo?

ThanksJerry 
1906 Ensley Alabama

I collect inspiration...









John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sure glad you collect inspiration there John!!! 
Looking at old b&w pix always blows me away. They are so clear and crisp!!!! 
Luv the old mine buildings anyway... 
Thanks for sharing! 

Dirk


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks John, inspiration is what it is all about!
Perhaps some might like these from my winter photo shoot on the Nevada Northern RR a few years ago














































You can see the rest of the photos here:

https://picasaweb.google.com/112292...tyVqZOu5wE#

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

OK that's enough, I almost did it Yesterday but the site went funky so I went to playwork... weaving a rope for the treehouse I built 5 years ago . 

We can't derail this thread with pics. It already has it's own. 

I'll start a thread for Awesome pictures dude.... heh heh not that exact title. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW Jerry .... Those are some great pic's 

JJ


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, they're great pics. Thanks for posting. 

Dale


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

You are welcome, gents 

Jerry


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Lots of interesting details on those cars.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok boys Now that the Upload is fixed. let's get caught up 


Here is the work I have been doing over the last few weeks


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is suppose to look like a wind damaged awning 















































This is the other side with the bump out that is going to be screwed on so I can remove it to get in side if I need to


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking good JJ. It should look really good next to your first one 

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Prototype of a sliding door.


It is a false door does not really slide 

I was thinking of several along the side


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

"It is a false door does not really slide " REALLY!!! could have fooled me ..LOL


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

AT 1 am this morning I could not sleep so I went outside and did this.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Busy man in the middle of the night there JJ.. 

With all that welding..did ya scare the boogy man & neighbors with all the flashing blue lite??!!! 

At least your time was well spent..not lying in bed..waiting to fall asleep again.. 

Dirk - keep it up.. when next your awake and in the mood!!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

You amaze me on how things are going.. Always coming up with new ideas.. Looking good. 
Had to laf what Dirk said. Guess that would shake up the neighbors and Snaky Snake with blue flashes bouncing off of hills early in the mornings. Again, LoL.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad you liked the humor Noel..!! 

Me thinks JJ has been napping ever since his late night work session. 

Any body hear from him? 

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been working .....Have not had time to work on the Car Barns. One more service all tomorrow morning and I think I am done for thew week just in time for the 80 degree weather. 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, how I miss the 80 degree weather


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Equatorial Vortex? 
I've been happy to have the 70s here this week, Monday at the Manor was pumping put the rainwater waterfall cistern and cleaning out algae. 
Wednesday was an acid wash of the Reverse Osmosis water purification system. 
Today I hope to cast the front wall of Tucson Freight, mud rock walls and an Ocotillo roof.... 
Boy it's great to be retired! 

John


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I second that retirement comment John. What with the snow and the cold here in the northeast I have not run anything since 
early November. I do occasionally bundle up and "walk the line". No obvious issues I can see despite Summer temps at 100 and
Winter temps down to 1F. I just did start to pull out my rolling stock from the garage into the house so I could weather and paint
the details. Spring is less than 2 months away!









Wayne
Knackered Valley Railroad
Long Island, NY


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today was spent fixing aux equipment. I put some lower shelves on the two stands for the Welder and the Plasma cutter Then I went into town and got a part for the power steering on the backhoe. Came home and fixed that. I also put larger casters on a steel table I use for welding small parts...Such as the doors you see on the Car Barn. I welded the portals for the front of the Car Barn. I also re arranged some dirt to test the power steering on the back hoe. 

Other than that it was a slow day 


JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You need days like this. Do you have a photo of the plasma cutter?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I watched the movie 3:30 to Yuma. The Blue Ray version. I got some Ideas for tunnels. After I get the car barn done I may investigate building a few. The Portals were wood and looked kewl. 

I like the Bonus tracks at the end of the movie. They Filmed some of the Tunnel scenes in abandon tunnels they found in New Mexico. 



JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 
The train must have been 20 minutes late.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Second section.... 

I let it pass the first time...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Paul Burch on 09 Feb 2014 08:25 AM 
JJ, 
The train must have been 20 minutes late. 
If you watched the movie you know that the train was actually late.... So there
















JJ

P S It is a good thing we don't age in Dog Years.....By the time This thing loads I could be Dead and Buried.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Made another door today


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking good 
Dick


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job on the door JJ. Really looks good.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think all that is left is to put a front on the Barn and seal the roof and then I can put this one in place. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to have the two barns in place in order to set the switches leading up to them Then I have to figure where to brake into the main line to feed the two car barns. I also hope to have some storage rails between the barns. 

J J


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice doors. Are you going to paint it?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Is that a gas valve beyond the nice looking door?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 11 Feb 2014 09:42 AM 
Is that a gas valve beyond the nice looking door? 
No, it is a large magnet for the ground on my Plasma Cutter. It is easier to attach the ground with that magnet then a clamp. My two welders have one too. 


I had to cut a hole in the side of the building to fit the door so the frame looked flush with the siding.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool idea there JJ,.... 

And I thought it was the hand crank for the Monkie's grinder... darn! 

D


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well this did not turnout exactly right. 


I made doors for my carbarn.

Front side 











I drilled holes in the vertical planks then welded the cross piece through the holes in the vertical planks ....I hope is rust over and soon. 












Mounted the hinges and the doors open 












They open but only this far. I set the doors too far inside the frame. I have to remount the doors 











Great Idea just needs some refinement .


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I hope to put the base for the second Car Barn in place today. I have to make front blocking panels for both Car Barns to put in place when I am not running trains.


JJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

John .. I sent you a link to a animated video, but forgot to send this MLS link also. Just an idea..
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/no...tion-1.pdf

Have a good day, darn the dun is out today.. Hot doggies..


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't you just rev. the frame work to have it open outwards? Then maybe add on the out side braces like a "Z" on each door? Not sure what is showing if the frame is already welded to the building yet. Maybe hard to do now?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I tried to pick the shell off the base with no success at all.


Rather than take a axe to the shell I came in for a cup of coffee. 

I gout a tube the length of the building and attached chains to the shell 

Picking it up with my cherry picker I bent the tube.

Something must be heavy. 

I am in the process of going out side and remove the tube and substituting straps.

If you go outside and see a mushroom cloud in the west you can figure straps didn't work either.

Noel sent me a video on animation. I always thought we should have more animation on our layouts. 

This was a inspiration and started my thinking juices working and while I am trying to get the shell off and I have to sit in my pondering chair I ponder about Animation

I don't know if you have erver seen the pictures Ron Simson in Copper Center AK has posted but in a couple of them are pictures of a tramway they used for transporting ore form one mine to another. I am pondering a working model of one of them. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

EXTRA.....EXTRA......READ ALL ABOUT IT. M.O.W. CREW NARROWLY AVERTS DEATH...


The New River & Western Garden Rail Road M O W crew narrowly averted death when there was a Cats Ass Trophy ick failure of the main boom of a Massive Crane they were using to separate the shell of a billion ton building from it's base. They were preparing the building to be moved to it's intended location when the boom bent. 

The crew was sent home early to change underwear and do laundry 


This is a Picture of the Massive Crane 











This is a picture of the massive boom for the massive crane that failed. 












The Chief engineer for THE NEW RIVER AND WESTERN GARDEN RAIL ROAD company could not be reached for comment as he was home changing underwear and doing laundry also . 



JJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*The Insurance company wants to know if any part of the building got dented of scratched.. Crane and Laundry not covered. * 
Insurance co. is glad you and your crew is not hurt to. 
signed .. WE-STICK'EM-TO- EM INSURANCE CO.
New 2 X 4 offices in AZ. and CA.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Didja remove the clamps?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes...I have all the clamps removed. I thought I had the base free. I pried on the shell to free it from the base and it seem to want to go. 

I am on my way back out side to try a gantry this time. 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, you shouldn't be hanging off the hook while lifting the building


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I wanna know why JJ was hang'n on a hook, stead of sitting on his back-hoe - wannabe crane!!?? 

It would not have laid down on him, or gone on strike!!!! 

Try harder JJ... 

Stay Safe TOO !!!!!!!! 

Dirk -


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

YEA, you can sure tell JJ lives alone...LOL


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK I separated the shell from the base. I hope to put the base in place in the morning


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have moved the base to the place on the layout where it will be. I may have to add some dirt to increase the area for the building. Pictures later

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I laid the base in positions....It did not sit well. I had thought it may not be right. So I picked it up and leaned it against the first buiding.

I fired up the back hoe and added more dirt to fill in low spots. I then scraped off the tops till it looked good.

I put the lawn sprinkler on and Poof No Water. Spend the rest of the day changing out the pressure switch on the pump that puts pressure to the house. Good think I was not in the shower washing my hair. 


JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JJ, nothing wrong with that concept...

Country living at it's best!!! @@

Dirk - good luck moving second engine facility...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I put the base down for building # 2 and poured fill dirt over it. I then took the garden hose and turned the fill dirt to mud. Much like cement. I want it to soak in and settle. I will add some more dirt tomorrow morning and soak it. Then I will go get some concrete and pour the floor tomorrow 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is a test.

If this works this is what I did today 

I added some dirt to level off the plateau. I then put the base down and added some more dirt. I wet the dirt till it was mud like concrete. I will add some more dirt in the morning then go get some conrete


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep - still looking good there JJ. Keep it up!!

A little here and a little there!!

That's how ya build a railroad!!

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is about 70 degrees out. I got the cement. I positioned the mixer. Collected all them cement tools. Dragged the garden-hose near by. Got the wheelbarrow ready. Gona mix and pour cement for the base of carbarn #2 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

After all that to gather ..its good you took a breather John!!

We do the same thing...I have to gather stuff from long distances to do anything here...

Was on a drink break myself....

Dirk


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes an iced tea while sitting in the pondering chair.

It's all looking great JJ.

I'll be flying into Phoenix on May 17th and Flying out on the 25th.

Hope to see you one day while there.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The base was leveled and I poured the concrete. I smoothed it off and cleaned out the track pits. I have some bags of concrete left over. I will use them for a abutment for a bridge Mark Johnson gave me a long time ago. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was sitting in my pondering chair contemplating the berm I added for the carbarns. I was thinking it would wash away in a good storm. I wanted to put a rock wall in.

Even with all the rocks I got there are not enough. 

This morning I heard a tractor running . I went out and my new neighbor is clearing off the south end of his lot which meets the North end of mine. 

The were running around with a gannonbox digging up rocks. They were going to dig a hole and bury them

I fired up my back hoe and look at what I collected. 

piles and piles of rocks. 

I am so pleased. Just after pondering I held Vespers. Any Connection you think?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't believe your running short of a basic item like Rocks JJ...

Not now at least... Your needs were answered ...

Dirk


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

SD90WLMT said:


> Can't believe your running short of a basic item like Rocks JJ...
> 
> Not now at least... Your needs were answered ...
> 
> Dirk


The Almighty works in mysterious ways! Nice find JJ.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SD90WLMT said:


> Can't believe your running short of a basic item like Rocks JJ...
> 
> Not now at least... Your needs were answered ...
> 
> Dirk






If I used the supply of rocks I had before this windfall to build retaining walls for the berm I would not have anything left to permeate the layout to make it look real. 

They may be more tomorrow 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I it is going to be in the 80s today so I am off to move rocks into position. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's probably $500 - $1000 of rock, here in the Baltimore area. Nice catch JJ.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I stocked up on Anchors. Drill a hole. Insert anchor. Lift rock into position. 
I have started placing the new and improved rocks.

How every I was not inspired today. Didn't really feel like working on anything 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Just go sit on the porch and ponder JJ..

You'll get inspired in no time!!!

Dirk.....sit too close to the fire an you get burned...out!!
...take a break!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a great catch, JJ..... 

Wonder if you buried some of them and added a drip irrigation system on the plot, you could grow more for a later time...


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

If you don't need all those rock you can bring some down to Marty's in Sept I'll take them off 
your hands!

Don


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am dirty and wet. I put some rocks in position and washed them down. I put some dirt behind them and wet it so it will settle. The nozzle on the hose strted leaking. The dry desert dust/dirt is all over me, the tractor and everything around for 100 feet. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds like....
The rocks got a hosing off tho!!

Good job JJ...

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thee is a rain storm in the forcast for Saturday. I hope I have enough rocks in place to prevent too much erosion. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya..now your inspired again...
Ain't motivation a moving experience...
Beat the rains JJ...
Then sit back an watch your work hold back the dirt...
See how it works out...if you need to add more!!

Like My work here ...a work in progress ..against Mother Nature!!
Good Luck..

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am hoping that the rain coming Saturday will be more of a gentle rain rather then a could burst. The gentle rain will soak in and compact dirt. a Cloud Burst will wash stuff away 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya, we could really use a "S. L. O. W. " soaker about now..

Other wise it just makes messes....runs away with the rocks....and sand!

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Last night/evening I was out in a damp Virga! 3 drops made it down and 1 found my neck! I heard the other two land.
Virga; a dry rain, we can see it falling .. up there. The evaporation does cool the air which does cool us as it drops down, well it is a dry heat.
We need the rain, we've had 1/10th of an inch since last summer's monsoons. Bad drought.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Dry heat...
Ha...
Or a ...
Dry rain... had sprinkles mind you two nites ago..
On just a part of my land...a small part.. most was not touched at all...

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok here is my attempt at the new and improved way of posting pictures.

I have all the two add blockers, one pop up blocker, Malwareblocker, and Ghostry adjusted to take stuff from MLS 


This is the work I did today


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

John J said:


> Ok here is my attempt at the new and improved way of posting pictures.
> 
> I have all the two add blockers, one pop up blocker, Malwareblocker, and Ghostry adjusted to take stuff from MLS
> 
> ...


...................................................................................................................................................................................

Here is the photo J.J.. Don't use the Attached Thumbnail box.. I'm still trying to fig. out how to get my thumbnails out on other post i did. Just use the insert yellow box the URL way for now. That seems to work by getting them into our storage space and then grabbing them from there to here.
Not sure what that thumbnail is good for? Hard to see what the photo is. Click on it and it dose nothing.




















Oh Forgot to add.. With all of those Rock, you could really build a big big Mt. with lots of Tunnels. We would help you, we are just a tad bit aways from ya to help with our Bobcat. " 1/32 scale.. lol." Keep up the great work and photos.. Noel


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Noel, for me I click on a thumbnail and it opens full size. They don't count against your storage space either and they are straight from hard drive with out saving somewhere. 
Learn how to use them then decide ok?
John


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

John. Does it stay on the fourm always as a thumbnail? Didn't know that it would save it there. tks. Guess mine thumbnail not working when i ck on it here. Must be some setting i have them maybe?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Someone with a better understanding said they are hosted by the web site.
It lives in the thread as a live link to the big picture.
I like the spontaneity of it rather than pre loading, sometimes I'll remember a pic as I'm writing and adding the attachment is relatively easy.
John


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Noel, for me I click on a thumbnail and it opens full size. They don't count against your storage space either and they are straight from hard drive with out saving somewhere.
> Learn how to use them then decide ok?
> John


Tk's John... I got the thumbnail working now.. and a neat idea to save space in our storage. Guess we need some instruction's of the new stuff that gets added so don't have to find out the hard way.. lol.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Worked on the approach for the first Car Barn. Made and mounted the ground throws. Have to grind down the steel tracks I made for a smooth transition from the brass switch to the steel tracks leading into the carbarn. Hope to put the approach assembly down today ( Thursday ) 

Pictures later 

JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, you ever run trains, or just always in a constant construction mode?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Jerry Barnes said:


> JJ, you ever run trains, or just always in a constant construction mode?




I am in construction mode now because every time I want to run trains I got to haul all the cars, engines, batteries, remotes and stuff from the house to the layout. There is a trail of bits and pieces that have broken off in the move every time I do this.

With the Car Barns they will already be on the layout and I can run trains just by hooking them up 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is as far as I got today. There have been so many interruptions. 

I put in the approach to Car Barn 1


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is all,starting to come together JJ. I leave all of my stuff (Bar the Loco's) outside, so it is ready to Operate/play with .


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Got the approach apron poured for the Second Car Barn. Did this one in Concrete. Pictures later...

Car Barn 1 was going to be a stub switch but I could not get it to work out.

I had issues with Pivot points and Rails lengthening and getting shorter 

Maybe some other time

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Howdy boys .....here is what I got done today 

I was lazy. 

I had trouble with self tapping screws and my reusable forms.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ It is looking good, it looks like you are having quite alot of storage for cars.
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

denray said:


> JJ It is looking good, it looks like you are having quite alot of storage for cars.
> Dennis




It is not enough. I need at least 5 more car barns and two engine sheds.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Kind of wondering why you used any track switches.. With that much room to move, a 3 foot flex would not be much rail end different at the track you wanted to go to, then us a rail jointer with a nail tacked to it to slide it to the house rail.. 



I did two that way but mine was only two track and a lot shorter distance due to a small move tone track to the other. Just have to take screws out of one side of the 3 foot flex track so one rail can slide in the ties. 
You may have to put in a small pc of track tacked to your angle rail for the rail jointer to slide on to. just an idea and save the track switches for something else.

It seem I have lost the folder of my barn in my storage space link? File is empty? Guess have to take new photos of what I have done on mine to show you John tomorrow.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Noel This was originally suppose to be a 4 position stub switch. I had trouble converging all for tracks. I also had trouble with the pivot point and the changing of the length of the rail. I got these three switches at the big train show at a used train booth. In order to facilitate getting this done I put in the three switches. 

I am going to use four switches on the other car barn. In the mean time I will revisit my stub switch. 

JJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John..I'm making a test video of some eng. we done today so is why up so late. I'll get a pc. of 3 foot or so of flex track tomorrow and show with a photo or video how it will work on 4 or 5 track with very little point movement. Hate to see you use all of those good switches for this. Later, me


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Slide swing switch.*

Well I didn't have much time to make this up due to it was going to start raining in a few and trying to find a flat place to lay this out for ya. 
I found a long throw rug that kind of show your storage barn. Then added a pc of plywood sheet in front of it to show the home made slide switch. Kind of like this.










You showed four tracks on yours, so we made this up with four. We did one with 6 track but had to have the Slide switch track about 5 foot or more for the easy swing and to keep the gap for the rail jointer reasonable.

Then took a pc of 3 ft. or so of track and took out screw that are screwed to the ties on one side. but leave both sides on one end still screwed for the last 6 inchs or so. That will keep the rails from sliding from your layout tracks that is coming to you swtich. This way as you bend the sw tracks, the rails with move with the bend. It will move to joint up with kind of even with your storage tracks for the rail jointer to slice on to when aligned.










You can see how I made a cheep rail slide jointer with a nail attached to it for a handle. Makes it easer and don't have to fussing with them trying to get them to line up with rails. 









After I laid out the tracks to align up with, then I took my Train "L" bender to make a small curve. Then screwed it down for a ruff fit. You always can knock the rails from the other end of the storage area for rail adj. to fit close for the sliding rail jointers. I hate cutting rails until I know where there going to be staying in place.
On yours J.J. I would use this short curve track to attach to your Angle rails after you straighten out in your storage barn.. "I know you can attach your angle to a brass rail.." Make it a litter easer and most likely those rail are out side of your storage barn anyway that will show.










Here is a test to see how the rolling stock works.









and another one.









Just a note: The longer the lead flexible track you have, the less gap you may have at the sliding rails jointer. These tracks we show here, at the starting of the flex area was around 44 inches. So longer lead flex would be a lot better and probable not as long space used up as you showed all of your Switches you have in line. Beside you saved a lot of Switches for other projects. Just an cheap idea from an old guy. 

Hope this helps ya J.J. It's starting to get wet out here. 

This is sure hard to post photos due to all the stuff you have to do by bringing up about 7 browser for each photo out of our web storage and copy url if it take it. Sure miss the access of a short cut icon on the tool bar that sure was a lot faster and easer to post anything for a shoe and tell. John. maybe you can get this idea across to Admin?


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are more photos of how we made this up on our photo link.
http://s187.photobucket.com/user/noelw71/library/Slide%20Switch%20How%20to?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Love that switch track operation, Noel.... I saw that at Marty's and use for some of my storage... Sure saves space and cost..... 

Looks great...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

First thing is to do the flex track FIRST. then cut and start your sidings to match up with it, not the other way around.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree with you Marty!
Go the easy route...better planning makes a better working solution...

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is what I got done to day. I am placing rocks and filling in.

This is for a idea I have . 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok...I'll bite here...

What's your idea JJ..?

Keep it up!!!

Dirk


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> First thing is to do the flex track FIRST. then cut and start your sidings to match up with it, not the other way around.


Guess I lost this somewhere. I always start the flex first to start lining up with the curve track so to not have to cut tracks to adj. to the sliding rail jointers gap. Then after that works, then cut in the siding from main line to the flex track. Last I cut the track links going into the storage house.. Like mine, I don't use to much track in the storage build to just save trackage for other places.. We cut up some Formica and grove them out for track to fit up to and only use about 2 foot of brass rail up to the Formica. 
Retired from Formica, material was cheap..lol. so we done this way about 50 yrs or so ago in Ho gage. G-Gage is just bigger gaps.. lol.
I don't think this markup will align up with anything. It's just showing J.J. a cheap slide switch. 
But how ever one want to do it, the idea is still there.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SD90WLMT said:


> Ok...I'll bite here...
> 
> What's your idea JJ..?
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds great JJ. Keep up the good work. Nothing like RR work in progress.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So with your train sheds almost complete JJ,..

When will you build a garage on that work slab ya got there??
Might be tuff to adjust to....working indoors..

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Indoors?
This is Zona! Arid zona My work deck is open air. All we need is shade! and a breeze, and a cool one and maybe a hot one...

Dirk, go back, he said he needs more sheds....

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You are right. I rather enjoy the freshness of being outside. Not sure I will ever put up a garage . The planning department are such A.. H.... and difficult to deal with I not sure I want to go through that again.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So even though you're out in the boonies, you still have to deal with the government to build on your land? If it were me, I'd at least want a awning over the work area to keep the sun off of me while outside.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

But Randy..!!!
JJ works under the stars at night...
He sleeps in the day..like at Marty's. .
And with all the moon light he doesn't need those work lights on either!!

D


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Randy Stone said:


> So even though you're out in the boonies, you still have to deal with the government to build on your land? If it were me, I'd at least want a awning over the work area to keep the sun off of me while outside.





I am contemplating some kind of car port type roofing. It just has to be 32 feet x 40 feet.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

There ya go JJ, ya just have to tell the county your building a work shop, not a garage!!

It's all in the terminology ya use with them!!!

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK Noel you got me thinking 

I was sitting drinking some lunch time coffee in my pondering chair. I was looking at my car barns.

OK I am going to revisit my Stub Switch.

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is off to Tucson tomorrow. Got a press that won't feed. 

No Train work


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I tried to set a large bolder. Pulled the anchor out three times. That is a omen.
Will continue the fight Friday 


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got home from Tucson early. I set some rocks on the layout. Welded a keeper bar on a pin for the out riggers on the back hoe.

Went down to the Road Runner and had Green chili Berito for supper 

Sat and watched some bull riding. Had a good time 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yesterday, Saturday, I could not get motivated. I worked on some of the equipment I use to move the rocks. Chains and hooks. I got a new pack of 50 3/8th x 3" anchors. New 3.8th x 4" drill bit for the rotohammer drill. but not much work got done. I drilled some holes in some rocks and set the anchor but didn't move any. I came in the house and watched movies. 
I hope today, Sunday, is more productive. 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Too windy here, my saws are out doors and my next build needs forming wood.
If the winds die down and the actress* doesn't come back I'll get out side. Sawdust in my eyes...

*My buddy Dirk is up in a mountain pass, just to the east. He notified me of Gail Storm winds ... funny to me ...gale force winds.... oh well if you lived in my head... yeah old olden times... '50s


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Windy was here yesterday,
But I did not see her!

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

GAIL STORM? Of....My Little Margie? 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is what I got done today.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like industrial heaven there JJ....

Your cars will luv it!!

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

John J said:


> GAIL STORM? Of....My Little Margie?
> 
> JJ


That's what I figger'd 'cept she had her own show too....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Totalwrecker said:


> That's what I figger'd 'cept she had her own show too....



She had a show having to do with a ship like The Love Boat. She was cruse director and there was a hair dresser played by Zaszoo Pitts. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am out of 3/8ths anchors. It is off to HD for a box of 50 I have used 100 so far.

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well I went to HD today to..and Lowe's. .and Sutherlands...

You get back yet JJ..??

Picked up a 1/2" blade for the new band saw..plus other essentials to build with..

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea I got back about 10 am.....Re arranged some rocks and some dirt to go with it.

Scraped some ground, Gathered un used rocks and put them in a pile. 

Sat in the pondering chair and pondered some.

Solved a problem on a printing press in Washington State over the phone.

Just came in from more pondering. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Heck JJ...you were home before I left...

You had plenty of pondering today it sounds like...

I tend to ponder ..while I'm driving...nothing else to do...keep the wheel steady...

Looks good to..I imagine...your work & pondering...!!

Dirk


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ you do have the rocks, do you grow them?
Dennis


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Funny...they just pop out'a the ground...
In the most un-ex-pected places....

Personally..I think the rocks mate underground...

Dirk


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny,the small ones here do pop out of the ground. Freeze thaw. Gound freezes and raises,then thaws and shinks down but the rocks stay on top. Kind of annoying.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Actually those are petrified Dinosaur eggs.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ just a suggestion. The guy who helped me lay rocks on my last RR was landscaper. He always insisted that any rock should have at least two thirds of it's mass buried. That was in order for it to look part of the landscape and not placed upon it.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

John J said:


> Yea I got back about 10 am.....Re arranged some rocks and some dirt to go with it.
> 
> Scraped some ground, Gathered un used rocks and put them in a pile.
> 
> ...


....................................................................................................... 
Wife came in and seen this link up on my computer that I was checking what is going on MLS and ....................

Darn you guys are ingators.. Now the wife said to me to get out of the house and go pondering on the layout.. Darn its cold out there.. 
54 degs. 

"Woops.. spelled that wrong.. should be instigators and ya guess pondering on track work."


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Darn you guys are integrators.."

Noel;

We have always accepted all races here, even Klingons. BUT I think we may draw a line for trolls and orcs. 

Have fun & try to stay warm,
David Meashey


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Rod Fearnley said:


> JJ just a suggestion. The guy who helped me lay rocks on my last RR was landscaper. He always insisted that any rock should have at least two thirds of it's mass buried. That was in order for it to look part of the landscape and not placed upon it.




The rocks have to be exposed to give me height. I am sort of raising my layout so when I get old and Feeble. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I spent picking up crap. Old concrete pillows of cement that got rained on. A paloverdi tree was always sticking me so I trimmed the heck out of it. 
I raked a bunch of crap out from under it once I cut off the lower branches.
I bought my Sister a Jaws Saw so she could trim bushes and trees around her house. I used it. I think I am going to get me one . May have to wait till Friday to do any more cleaning cause the dumpster is full. 
JJ


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Sounds like a thorny situation to me...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Amber said:


> Sounds like a thorny situation to me...






It was. Now the tree looks nakid. But it will grow in fast. And it will grow Taller. 


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I am filling in and blocking holes where the back fill dirt is seeping out.

If I let it go when it rains all my dirt will wash through the holes. 

Got the lawn sprinkler going to make rain and compact the dirt by gentle soaking. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, you just wanted to PLAY in the mud again.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

NTCGRR said:


> OH, you just wanted to PLAY in the mud again.....




You Guessed it. That is why I have a outdoor shower. So when I play in the mud I can shower it all off before I go in the house. Yes sometimes small desert creatures are traumatized



JJ

PS...I is nice warm therapeutic mud


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! It took me half a day to read all of this thread. I wish I had half the ambition that you have.
JimC


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I broke a hose on the Back Hoe today. I turned the boom of the back hoe all the way to the left and heard a crack. The hose is real old. Probably a original. It is leaking fluid. It is not in a easy place to get to. One end is under the dash board with all the operating levers. The other end is in the bottom of the main boom in a steel casting. 
I love stuff like this 

JJ


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ mix cement and dirt together for filler around the holes, it will look close to dirt and not wash out the holes.
Always allow water to drain out the bottom or somewhere, water pressure can move mountains.
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The MOW crew is working replacing the doors on the Train shop That were destroyed by a wind storm a few months back. They are making them out of steel. Think Steel French Doors. The new welder is performing beautifully. Nice clean welds. No splatter. 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The hose is really old? So like as old as you?

Nice clean welds? So you won't be showering naked in the Arizona sunshine with the welds?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The crew got the frame mounted back in the hole in the wall of the train shop and re hung the new and improved steel doors. There is no glass in the doors but they will be ok for now as the bents act as bars and secure the building again. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today the crew went down to Deer Vally Air Port and saw the Memphis Bell. We watched it take off and land. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

That is so far out JJ..
Did you go fly in it..??
Really incredible to fly in one....without bombs they like take forever to get their legs off the tarmac....

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Taxes are due and I am short on cash so I did not even ask how much for a ride.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Last afternoon I was doing some dirt work and I saw my First Rattle Snake on my property. I ran over him with the Back hoe but didn't seem to hurt him. But now my guard is up big time. He was near the work patio. 

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

And I'll bet he is pissed off!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, the ghost of sneaky Snake has returned. You should have dropped the bucket on him.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't seen my snakes yet, but yesterday a young Gila Monster cruised by as I was ponderin my next step...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Wither or not...
To step on a gila....

;-)


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

No 'nakes here yet!!!

D


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Totalwrecker said:


> I haven't seen my snakes yet, but yesterday a young Gila Monster cruised by as I was ponderin my next step...






I have been here since 1994 and yet to see a Gila Monster.

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I worked on the foundation for the second Car Barn today. I made a big mistake when I poured the concrete. I didn't trowel the surface as much as I should have. I now have dried humps that could catch parts of the cars as they are parked in the building. I also didn't clean between the track as diligently as I should have. I am paying the price now. Have to grind down some of the humps of concrete near the track with a masonry grinder. To add insult to injury my Milwaukee 90 degree grinder took a dump. Had to go to HD and get a new one. 

JJ


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ was the concrete day a , PPP day for you?
pisspoorplanning


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

John J said:


> I have been here since 1994 and yet to see a Gila Monster.
> 
> JJ


I get 2 or 3 a year, the clucking of my fat quail alerts me. They form an escort chain and you can tell by the clucks where it is.
The power tools are out back, in the front with the trains, I tend to use hand tools and blend in.... 

Better luck next pour Lumpy....

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok

Got everything cleaned up I think. Put my 3 sets USAT articulated container cars on the tracks in the base. The base is long enough to all room for one more car in with the Container cars. There are 5 tracks. I figure there will be room for 6 cars on the two remaining tracks . I started working on the approach for the two car barns. I am getting ready to cut into the main line. I also measured for a bridge to lead to the piles of dirt. 
The span is 18 feet. 

Will take some pictures tomorrow ( Sunday )


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got my adapter tracks made and installed. I then added 2 ft sections of brass track to that. I am working my way up to a stub switch like Marty's I had to work all this week. So tomorrow I hope I can work on my Layout 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I graded some dirt to make a level area for some more concrete pad. I set up some forms for the pad. Need to add the re-bar. This pad is for the switches leading up to the second car barn. Hope to mix and pour concrete early tomorrow morning.

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Love all the pics!

Today so far has been a 2 Gila Monster day. 1st one marched right thru, I stepped aside as it went under the bench where my latest project awaits..... The second was on nearly the same path and after a brief detour stopped under my project. I stepped aside again, grabbed the water hose and set out to refill critter bowls. Walking back to the faucet I nearly stepped on #2! Quickly backing up, I hung the hose on the step railing, looked back an it had vanished! Time for lunch!
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I poured concrete for the last part of the approach for car barn #2 tonight. It is funnel shaped narrowing down to where the tracks are going to come in from the mail line. I think I am going to try a stub switch like Marty's. Only with a different twist. I will post pictures if it turns out. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well...WE Hope you post some Pix!!!!

....meaning it turned out...OK!!

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here we go again. Trying to post pictures and its a pain in the neck and some have a lower opinion 

Here is what I have been doing the last few days.

This is the approach to car barn #2 can you visualize a stub switch there


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HERE IS PICTURE # 2


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HERE IS PICTURE #3

What I am going is loading them up to my webspace open the picture copy the URL then open the thread and click insert picture the past the URL 

I use to be able to change the URL a little but that does not work any more.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*Stub switch*

Here are some pictures of a Stub switch I was working on to day Mothers Day. 


All the ends of the tracks are even. I added a Split Jaw Expansion track at the end of the slider track 

I did this for two reasons 

1. It allows the ends of the rail to be even when the track is swung in it's arc. 

2. I can retract the rails some to give me clearance to move the pivot track.

I may be working on some refinements I think.

This the first version 

JJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a neat idea using the expansion track joint for the track routing swing.. I may have to do that on my Eng. house to.










Sure hate the way (like you) on posting photo's. Just darn hard to do anymore on our computer.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The cool early morning hours were spent picking up old concrete bags, broken cinder block, old stucco dye containers, and bits of cardboard and paper that blew in from the rest of the neighborhood. 
Tonight I hope to continue the process with some old trash bags that have been sitting on the layout for a long long time. The sun has probably made the bags brittle and they will fall apart and I will have to pick up the crap by hand. 
JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Clean it up JJ, we're getting ready to come see you next week to run trains.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

An operator to see you JJ...boy are you lucky...
It's in the air...!!!

D


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ,
Am I understanding correctly that the expansion rails slide freely by hand such that when the movable section is aligned the rails are moved to close the gap then retracted to move the switch to another alignment?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ..... It's lookin' gooder and gooder.... 

With all the accidents on 17 in the last few days, it's good that you can get out on New River Rd...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Stan Cedarleaf said:


> JJ..... It's lookin' gooder and gooder....
> 
> With all the accidents on 17 in the last few days, it's good that you can get out on New River Rd...



They are talking about building a Truck Stop at the New River Road Exit. It will be in the old JACK ASS ACRES gas station. With a 65 ft tall Sign and all the lot lighting there goes my night skies.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Like frykop said. The temps are getting up in to triple digit. With little or no cloud cover it is getting too hot to work out side. I have been doing some early in the morning and late in the evening. The amount I accomplish is greatly diminished.

The wind took out both my light stands. So nothing is being done after dark.  

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was outside checking track. Was going run trains. Got too hot to fast. Will try again after 5 with it's cooler. Have to go to Home Depot and get new light stands . The two I have I have had for a number of years. This last wind storm trashed them. 

JJ


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Wind was ugly here too. Glad the tree over my site has managed to stay up through heavier winds then these. Wasn't too sure about peach tree but wind was blowing west to east.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am going to make a heavier base for the light stands this time. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

At Three AM I went out and made three arcs on my concrete floor. Then I drilled holes a foot apart. I will put 1 ft long rebar in the holes. This will allow me to bend flat steel for curves. I then can reuse the flat steel. The Arcs I made are for 10 ft, 15ft and 20 ft. The Idea is that I can make the curve inside or outside. So the Curve may be measured to the outside of the form which will make it a little smaller or measured to the inside of the curve which will make it a little larger. 

JJ


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

3 AM???? Good thing your neighbors aren't close by. Reusing metal forms is a good way to save. If that is possible in this hobby.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was at a meeting last Tuesday to oppose a truck stop across the freeway from me . A guy came up and said that he use to live near me. He asked if I was the one that welded at 3 in the morning. I said yes. 

It is nice to be recognized 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Isn't it nice JJ when the city gets too big fer its britches..it moves out'a town...!!

Too a truck stop near You.....

Good luck buddy...
Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My internet has been down since last Thursday Night. Just got it back about 2 hrs ago.
Randy was here Saturday. We had a great time talking. Sat outside in my pondering chairs Under a patio umbrella. Then we went to lunch at Road Runner 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought 4 more Wide Aristo switches ( 10 ft) from Mark at the Big Train Show. Now I have 8, 4 RT 4 LF. I have 14 LGB 16000's I should be able to make a bunch of siding with all of those. 

JJ


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

It was fun to meet you at the Big Train Show, JJ. I will keep watching your progress here in this thread.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When I was at the BTS the question came up about laying track. Tamping down dirt under the track when you have to fill 

I use this to get a solid footing and compact dirt when I have to fill 

It is a Mall with a piece of steel welded to the bottom. The steel is a little more than a 1/4 inch thick. 

It is 3 inches wide. You can go a little wider 

The whole assembly weights about 5 lbs. 

If you don't know anybody that welds you can attach the steel with large hose clamps 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well it is that time of year here in AZ where they temps are in the triple digits. 110 today. Work on the NR&W has slowed down to a crawl. Some in the early mornings before sun rise. Some in the late afternoon as the sun sets. New Light stands have been purchased but the MOW crew have not assembled them yet.

Later on in the week the temps are suppose to be back in the upper 90s and lower 100s. We will see what happens then. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My First E bay bargain arrived slightly damaged. 

It is a Aristo B &O caboose. I glued the cupola back on and the ladder rails. Other than that it is in good shape. It has to be converted to Kadee 830s. 

The Second one was a Fixer Upper. 

I need to mount the trucks, make hand rails, Grab Irons, and Ladders for it. It has to be converted to Kadee 830s also. 

It is a B & O 

So I got one Santa Fe, Two B&Os and one Rock Island and one Great Northern Cabeese.

I an not sure at this time if I am going to Re paint them and Re Label them with NR&W markings. 

JJ


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
It is good to see your progress. Have fun with the cars. 
I am building a GP40-2W in "Go Shockers" paint, as done by the Kansas and Oklahoma RR this past spring. 
Jim


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am Always glad to hear from you Piman. Also glad to hear that you are working on something train related. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I put the battery chargers on the backhoe's battery. I might get some rocks moved this week end. 

JJ


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

More pictures, JJ -- show us the cabeese!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was off visiting my sister in MIch. It was here 50 Anniversary. While I was gone there was a monsoon storm that struck New River. The Flooding was across the freeway from me. The water took out a bunch of trees that were along the river bank. This river is usually dry. I thought I has lost my berm I build for the Car Barns but everything is intact. 

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, Glad everything is ok.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, glad everything is OK. We have been wondering about you since seeing New River on TV.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is comes again. I have the window open cause I am running a swamp cooler. The window is whistling so the desert winds are picking up another storm is on the way. It is smaller then the one this week end 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Did ya get back to work outdoors yet JJ??

It's cooooling down....maybe a touch at least..
In 9 days it'll be Fall....

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah was only a hunnert today in Tucson!
Winter's coming, where did I leave those mukluks?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And we're having a low 60 this morning..
Good down pour last nite..
86 yesterday...

Ya ..Fall... is in the air again....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is still in the lower 100 here. Been doing prep work late at night and early in the morning. Getting ready to do some work on the RR it's self. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So..what are your Fall plans for the RR,....JJ?

Ya have more time iff'n ya don't go to Marty's this year.

I know how inspiring those trips are for you tho!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to make Vents for the second car barn then I plant to put it in place. I have been working on doors for the front of both barns. With my New and Improved Welder there is no splatter which is nice. I also can go down to .020 wire on this one for small stuff. I should be able to weld the thin stock with out burning it up. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have received may E mail and Phone calls about the Flood in New River.
First I want to say THANK YOU all for your concern. The rail road had minimal damage which was some erosion on the berm I build for the Car Barns. 

This is a area that has been a wash since I first started the layout it has it's usual erosion 










This is the area of the berm that eroded. It leaked out through the rocks. 









This area near the second car barn had some erosion too. That is easily fixed. This is all that was done to the Layout










This is a continuation of the first picture were this is the wash that has been here since I started the RR. You can see the erosion. Had I not put these big rocks here the whole berm would be gone .











This is a area looking from the frontage road to the west. What you see way back there is I 17. There use to be trees and all kinds of vegetation and you could not see I 17. The water from the storm has scoured the river bed down to bare rock. All the trees and ruts and piles of stone were washed down stream.









This is the other side of the frontage road. The large hill you see to the right is solid rock. The river had no choice but to turn here and got west. This too was full of vegetation, Trees, Cactus, and Iron wood trees. This was all wash away. The ground was full of runts and washes from smaller previous storms. This has all been leveled. 











This is the area a little to the left of the above picture. Same thing all the vegetation is gone. and the ruts filled in by the rushing water 










This was a Prayer Park someone made where one could go and meditate. The Grandstand and pulpit have been washed away. 










Here you see the grandstand that was washed away from the Prayer Park. 











This Marker was moved too. Interesting that it ended face up. 












I am at ground level in the river bed it's self. 












This is a little north of the previous Pictures. You can see the rock hill I mentioned. This is off the bridge on New River Road.

The vegetation has been washed away and the ruts filled. 











Here is wear the flood waters started to erode the bank/dike. There are houses on the back side of this bank they lucked out. 











This is looking North on the New River Bridge. This is the direction the water came from.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds like you have a very usefull and versatile welder now JJ...

Using smaller wire is a big plus. ..with a MIG welder...

Mine is about a 100 years old.... it can run .025, .030, .035 wire sizes....just great..gives good control..

Have fun with your doors Buddy..
Getting the doors and details finished will set you free...

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have added more Flood pictures to the mix. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

it's a beautiful day in the Neighborhood. It's a beautiful day in the Neighborhood. Aren't you glad your not my neighbor  Been outside cutting metal for the vents on the second car bar. Tomorrow I may work on replacing the pipe from the well to the house. I have been running on garden hose for over a year now. I think I put it off enough 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A nuther Professional Crastinator!
Atta Boy!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Why fix ...what's working!!... LOL!!

Play on the trains more....


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm glad you suffered comparatively little damage JJ. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yesterday I made frames for the ports in the shed on the roof of Car Barn #2. I will put wire mesh on the frames before I weld them in place. I also have to cut the roof where the vents will be. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have often said Keep your Dam Dogs Home. Well we got a Neighbor who lets their dogs roam the desert but swears they never leave the yard. Horse Pocky One of the dogs chased a Chip Monk ( They are really not Chip Monks they look like one ) near the pipe that goes under the layout for the gutters on the house. It managed to tear up the pipe a while ago. Well It went digging again after the little fellow. The dog undermined the rock pile and it fell on him. Broke his neck. 

I am fixing the pipe and re stacking the rocks. Here are some pictures.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I was kinda looking for a dog leg sticking out from under somewhere... did I miss it? 

Nice rocks, you AZ guys got it made in that department!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Your coloring of your concrete is right on the money.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

In the first picture the rocks on the right side is the north wall for Carter's Canyon. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JJ..will you be setting your huge boulders in some mud to better stabilize them in the future...knowing what you now know....?

Still got your neighbors? Or do they know they lost their pet?!

I have been resorting to setting my rocks in a mud base to better secure them...and protect future feet from playing havoc with my layout....(. i.e. loose children running around... of all ages! ).. not to mention continually unexpected visitors with four legs of all lengths....

Give us a concrete color lesson JJ.!!

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The rocks were set in mud when I first did them. I rocked them back and forth to make sure they set. I will be setting the rocks back the way I had them. They form part of a cavern in the split tunnel. The dog had been digging at them for weeks. The " I told you so" didn't help but I don't have much to do with those neighbors anyway other than to heard them dogs home. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was just wandering through Face Book and saw some buildings a guy made. He Had a Clock tower on one of his factories. What a inspiration. Needed a vent for my #2 car barn. A clock Tower will just do the trick 

JJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey, neat idea JJ. Would look good on a station too.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

For the last three weeks the Maintenance crew for the New River & Western has been working on the Back Hoe used to much of the work on the RR. They worked on a Fuel leak. Having had to remove the Fuel tank from the Back hoe proved to be quite a challenge involving 3 days. Mistakes were made in Welding the leaks getting them to seal. ( There were two leaks.) The tank has held water for two days with no seepage. This morning the Crew Put some Diesel Fuel in the tank to see if that holds. If it passes this leak test The Crew will Start Re assembly tomorrow when they return from the Swap Meet. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

As a last resort, if the JJ weld doesn't hold, pick up some JB Weld at the swap meet!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Cliffy....I have never had good luck with JB weld. I usually end up with a mass of sticky goo. For some reason I do not get the proportions right. How ever if this does not fix the problem I will try JB Weld one more time. I know a lot of people who swear by it. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi JJ, was just making a joke though, I'm sure not doubting your welding!

However, when I was a teenager with my first pickup (a Datsun, remember those?) it developed a crack in the gas tank. I drained it and cleaned the area, and put on JB weld. It held for a few years afterward until I sold the truck. Wouldn't necessarily recommend that fix today, but just sharing a data point.

CJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't worry Cliffy.....I am NOT the greatest welder. I made one ugly mess of this one. I ground off the welds three times. I was thinking I would have to weld a Fender Washer over it as a Patch. Finally I hit the spot. 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm glad you didn't blow yourself up, gas tanks are dangerous!

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Not so much diesel fuel...

Leave the cap off...no pressure can build..

He said he had it full of water...!! ....to test

Just helpful hints....keep improving JJ...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You Can't weld the tank full of water. The leaking water will mess up your weld big time. I flushed out the tank 4 times to make sure the Diesel Fums were gone. It is back in the Hoe and got 5 gallons of fuel. I did that yesterday afternoon. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Turn the tank...weld on top...!!

I never needed to weld any tank with water in them...just flush...n go!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SD90WLMT said:


> Turn the tank...weld on top...!!
> 
> I never needed to weld any tank with water in them...just flush...n go!!




That's what I did 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Back Hoe back together. Fuel Leak stopped. Waiting for Retofit kit for Radiator coolant reclaim unit. Back Hoe is useable. Back to working on the Second Car Barn vents. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Building windows for my buildings sucks and I suck at it. Gona take some doing to master this one 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

JJ, what sort of method are you using to make your windows?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Right now I am making a frame and putting Hardware cloth in the frame and welding it to the building. 

JJ


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Pic's where are the pic's.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am working on the pic's They are in digital developer right now. 
I think I got one of the cupolas just about done yesterday.
I am going to work on another today. May look like a clock tower when I get done.
I just have to find 4 clocks about 2 to 2.5 Maybe even 3 inches in diameter.

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I would like to post some pictures of my latest accomplishments but as usual I can not access my Web space to up load the pictures to post them 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I think you have to use the Original home page, you'll need to log in, just because, it's a sleeper cell and gets cranky when woken.
It's the top header with the loco logo.
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Totalwrecker said:


> I think you have to use the Original home page, you'll need to log in, just because, it's a sleeper cell and gets cranky when woken.
> It's the top header with the loco logo.
> John



I know that ....That is what is not working. members box does not produce web space box.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Um.... ask a moderator?
Sorry bub, I know how you feel. I tried to add a pic to a Gallery and instead a pic was removed!
I asked management for more member space and have been ignored...... the 'MY' is missing from largescale and some furiner is in charge.... 
I can ONLY add Attachments, maybe they will work for you too.

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Totalwrecker said:


> Um.... ask a moderator?
> Sorry bub, I know how you feel. I tried to add a pic to a Gallery and instead a pic was removed!
> I asked management for more member space and have been ignored...... the 'MY' is missing from largescale and some furiner is in charge....
> I can ONLY add Attachments, maybe they will work for you too.
> ...



Don't feel left out John. I sent a E mail through the Moderators forum and they seem to be ignoring me too.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

try this;

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/

you should get the log-in page

Larry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are Pictures of the Pent House on top of Car Barn # 2 which is a ventilator.





























This is the People walkway and it's door and windows.






























Now onto the loading dock on the other side. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good. Those windows was a lot of work...Now you do know steel will rust if you don't primer it....LOL


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

That penthouse looks great, JJ. You have become a welding artist

Jerry


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is how I built my doors. 

These are the door panels cut to length with holes drill in for welding the cross piece 










Panels are in Position for welding












Cross pieces welded through the holes drilled in the Panel 











The cross pieces need to be trimmed some










Cross bars installed 









Hinges installed 










The doors are installed on the Loading dock 











Doors open allowing me to reach inside in case something goes wrong 



















JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm Impressed!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Should not blow away! Good work.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Love the opening doors - did not expect that..

Cheers
Neil


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice work JJ. 
Those doors look sturdier than some in my house!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It was raining today so I could not work on the Car Barns. I turned my attention to the Train Shop. I got the work bench cleaned off. I also bought a new office chair for the shop. I found on the bench a SD-40-2 I took apart 2 years ago. I stopped working on it cause the little u joint drive shaft was such a dog to get back together. It has sat all this time. When I get some more of it cleaned up I will get back to putting the SD 40 -2 back together. I bought a 30,000 BTU propane forced air space heater for the shop to make it warm this winter. Just incase I want to work out there at 2 in the morning.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought you lived alone??? Man I'd have my shop in the kitchen or living room. LOL
that would be the true definition of living room.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

NTCGRR said:


> I thought you lived alone??? Man I'd have my shop in the kitchen or living room. LOL
> that would be the true definition of living room.



My shop IS in the living room right now. I am getting ready to move some of it back to the other shop. Have all my trains stored in my living room.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice John!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This after noon I moved Car Barn #2 to the layout . It is not in place yet. Just sitting there still on the Back hoe. I went back to do some cleaning up of the work area


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wonderful work JJ! I'm looking forward to seeing how you run your track into them & all that. Neat project.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cliffy while you weren't looking he embedded steel in concrete for track.
Really pay attention now!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

CliffyJ said:


> Wonderful work JJ! I'm looking forward to seeing how you run your track into them & all that. Neat project.



Hey Cliffy 

Go back a few pages. The base for the building is already in the ground. It's got the track made from 1/4x1/4x1/8 angle iron welded to cross pieces in a steel frame of 1.5 x 1.5 x 1/8 angle iron . Then I poured concrete and scraped out the space between the track. The concrete is about 2 inches thick and the steel frame work acts like Re bar I hope.

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

OK, I remember that. Been a while. So, more specifically, I'm looking forward to seeing the stub switch and the embedded angle and the expansion joints and the reglar track all come together. Nice inventive mix of technique JJ!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I shifted the building from the forks of the Back Hoe to blocks on the base. Before I lower it down I have so make a couple of tools. I need these tools to place the building correctly on the base. 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great JJ.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good JJ, will make a nice habitat for the relatives of Sneaky Snake


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

To day I have to finish a jack which will let me lower the building on to the pad. Then I have to work on getting the switches into the layout that will lead up to both barns. Plus a expansion around the dirt pile errrrr I mean mountains.
Suppose to be only 60 degree high today.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi JJ....your new building of a "power plant" sounds like a great project!!

Can't wait....ya start on it soon...sun will be come'n up earlier in a week or so...more work time around the corner!!

I 've spent the past week on my water system...installed a larger pump...
..need a train break soon tho...got ta get my train "fix" in..

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is what I did today.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Got to say John J. Looking darn good..


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

...messed up on post


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, that's really impressive JJ. What a view, with your barns and that background, Very dramatic!
Now I see, one barn has regular switches leading in, the other has your stub switch. Really interesting.

You know I like your concrete base, and that you're sticking with it.... because I was always following your (and Marty's) lead in planting my roadbed, haha! Maybe you've heard comments like I have from my neighbors, that when my house is long gone, my roadbed will still be there. Maybe up in the air when the soil has washed away, puzzling future archaeologists.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

They really look good JJ. I like that they are SO different from each other.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Notice that bar across the entrance. I put it there as shipping bracket/ stabilizer.
I jacked up the building using that bar to jack on. Well the building is so heavy it bent that bar.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The maintenance crew of the NR&W is huddled in the offices breaking up the office furniture and stuffing it in the pot bellied stove trying to keep warm. We can thank that guy Ron Simson up in Alaska for sending us this cold weather. They are Talking Snow in Phoenix area New Years eve. I miss placed my pins for the Voo Doo doll Soon as I find them he is going to get some New Pain


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Burning the furniture to keep warm? Time to eat the pets yet?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

It is global warming JJ HaHa


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is Saturday Morning about 2 AM Today it is suppose to be in the lower Seventies temp wise. I hope to get the NR&W crew out to beat back some of the vegetation. With all the building construction the right of way has been neglected. The Jungle has encroached on the RR. Besides that I have a Hankeren to run trains. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya feel a might all righty up there in N.R. .. JJ..?

Ya.... gots a hanker'N fer a train run......

....better get that checked soon good buddy!!
Next you'll be working on cars an locos!!

Your warmer than I am.....

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yesterday the crew was out with their shirts off in the warm sun, 71 degree weather, and moved the work table, pondering chairs, beverage table and the concrete road bed re usable forms so that the area for the Power Plant is clear. The Foreman pondered where the switch will be installed that leads to the storage buildings. He thinks the entrance to Carter Canyon may be altered. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Quite a day you had JJ.
Sounds very productive!!

All I did was see a passenger train go thru here...
It was UP tho....yellow cars...all 26 !!

I was cool n windy....tried working on a loco some.....


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

You moved the pondering chair outside? Your poor neighbors!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SD90WLMT said:


> Quite a day you had JJ.
> Sounds very productive!!
> 
> All I did was see a passenger train go thru here...
> ...



You think the passenger train was Super Bowl Fans?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The train was scheduled for Tucson, then on to Phoenix!
It is a week ahead of Super Bowl.
Most of the blinds were pulled down, @ mid day!!
...not sure it was occupied?
....& no confirmation, one way or not.....

The car order appeared to be in reverse order, then running a train into that part of town is a dead end...as set-up, move the power..back it in....then just pull out n go when they're done showing off!!!

Go see it JJ!! On a siding near you buddy!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

They'll park extra power near Piachio Peak South of Phoenix and push it up there.... well that's how the FEF was handled...
John
PS; All pondering chairs are outside....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

U.P.'s corporate train? Is this something like what you saw?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes Paul, except to climb the hills in New Mexico and Arizona, she had 2 locos up front. Dirk showed me his video...
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I can tell by car names it was a different consist make up however..
No Katy Flyer fer sure...

D


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The CEO of The New River & Western GRR bought a new tool for the MOW crew. While I was trimming back the jungle with a Hedge trimmer I noticed all the dead leave that have collected under the canape of the bush. I bought a Toro Super Electric Blower. I an using that to clean off the track. If the Ballast is not firmly in place it will be gone. Going to do some more tomorrow. I am trying to get to a point where I can run trains. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I got one of those a couple years ago, and it sure does the job. Not sure if I'll ever put ballast down, I'd hate to say adios to that tool.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Better to get a yard vac. Dust blowers put animal feces in the air....
I hate 'em.
John


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I use my electric leaf blower in the vacuum mode with the collection bag.
Works well in removing light weight debris from the tracks, etc. I find that the ballast pretty much stays in place. The key here is just so much vacuum (negative pressure) but not too much.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today the MOW crew was out cleaning right of way. They were using the big hedge trimmer that the Space Aliens left a few years back and the new Blower with the J-79 jet engine in it. The found it real easy to trim vegetation back to a reasonable distance. And with the blower they were able to clean track of all debris accumulated over the in active period

JJ.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

How in the world do you fuel an Alien Hedge Trimmer?  Is it steam powered? I bet it is steam powered, wouldn't be cool if it wasn't.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Anti Matter Matter.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Got a week of 80 degree weather coming... I/we expect to see you up and running soon!
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

So JJ, you got yourself one of these?










Be careful what you use it on though, critters turn nasty.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like yer pool has turned on ya!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea Cliffy That is what I got. Got tomorrow off. 80 degree weather. I hope to be outside working on the layout. I moved a row of mountains with the Alien Space Ship. The Aliens must be close by. It came to live real easy 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got all the trimming done and the Mainline cleared of debris. I used the new Blower the Space Aliens left. ( See Cliffy's Picture) I found a new use for the blower. I took a Hand Held Garden Rake. Like for cultivating round plants. I raked some dirt loose nest to the Concrete Road Bed. Then I used the new Blower to blast the dirt down the track and spread it around. Works Great. I have to install a switch for the Car Barns. The canyon at the point was too Narrow for a switch. So I widened it. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Three days this week the Maintenance crew installed a new sound system in the 
Train Work Shop. 4 PA 3 way with 8 woofers speakers and a 4 chanel car Radio which we run off a Garden Tractor battery. Plugging my I Pod into allows me to listen to all the songs From Beethoven and Bach to Dwight Yokam and Ernest Tubb. Sounds Beautiful. Off tomorrow ( Sat) to the steel store for more supplies. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Got nothing done the last two days. 

JJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Your not "pondering" out in the yard again are you?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

up9018 said:


> Your not "pondering" out in the yard again are you?


Ben out in the shop trying to get the work bench cleaned up 

Eating soup with a fork. 

JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you run trains now JJ? Have not seen any pix of ones going around the layout.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just have not been taking any I really should 

JJ


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Didn't realize you were that close to Glendale/Flagstaff area. Love all the structures. It would be nice to see your layout when it is operational. I am in the beginning (mostly planning and initial dirt collecting) stages here in Glendale. Used to drive through or past New River on the way to Sun City from Flagstaff on a monthly basis. You have great rocks to work with....I know my wife wishes we had more available without having to buy them...Ha. Looks like you have a lots of area to expand into.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just got back from Homeous Depotis. I bought a plastic tub to put my engines in to haul in and out of the house. I am now going out to ummmm Errrrrrrr Run Trains.

JJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Get some photos J.J. We need pic.... lol.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Train Running was delayed today cause the Crew took a NW-2 out of the shops with no coupler on the Calf. Some days I just want to strangle someone.

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

When the crew goes back to get the coupler, tell 'em to grab the camera!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well that was a short trip..... Went 20 FT a and broke a coupler.  The Maintenance crew call Reindeer Pass and ordered more couplers for next week 


Ok so I will try a SD45 later.

JJ

P S It has been cloudy all day and now I am in a Bad Mood.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ.... I have a couple of Aristo knuckles if you need them

Remember, the sun is shining somewhere...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Stan Cedarleaf said:


> JJ.... I have a couple of Aristo knuckles if you need them
> 
> Remember, the sun is shining somewhere...



Thanks Stan I ordered some from Reindeer Pass. Will be here early next week. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Rand the SD 45 and it Did well for 1/4 around the layout then found some track separation. 

Will try again tomorrow. Still have to trim some vegetation under the bridges for COZAD CROSSING. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Track Crews are out inspecting Right of Way after yesterday's derailment from open joint. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*Today feb 21*

You can see the container cars in the back ground by the broom have not left Carters Canyon yet. 




















The long freight snakes it way down the mountian 










Looking back up the mountain


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics JJ, and I'm glad to see the NR&W up and running again!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

To day is MOW. Crews are out doing track inspection. Looking for separated Joints.

Couplers came to day from Reindeer Pass. Will fix NW-2s 

Came in the house to Put on my Cowboy Chaps. Thorns and Stickers abound on the RR. 

Getting my exerciser getting up and down on the ground. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ran trains today. Had a derailment. one of my big Grain Hopper cars derailed and pulled my NW-2 off the cliff and fell to the ground about 3 FT. The nib that attached the truck to the body broke off the Grain Car. The top of the NW-2 broke off when all the studs that hold it to the body were seared off. 

Bummer. 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ,
We've got an indian winter coming, you'll have time to repair them. After the rains you'll be ready.
John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang JJ, you're railroad is really experiencing some bad luck. Good thing it's freight trains and not passenger trains, otherwise you'd be getting sued by the passengers.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is Raining so the crew is in the shops working on busted couplers and broken trucks. 

The layout is going to a soupy mess. 

JJ


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

JJ

My NW 2 is the same, all body screws sheared off. pondering how to repair as I doubt and adhesive will hold the little pedestal in place for long, even polystyrene cement. Sort of like the mounting pedestal for the couplers which also break off now and then....

Jerry


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JJ...did you get your grain car repaired yet..

IF...what happened is what I imagine...try using a screw to hold the pivot tube back in place....insert from the bottom of the metal bolster on the car...you can remove two screws and the metal part comes off.

If you feel I have mis-diagnosed your damages...please place a pic here to view!

Can you also show us or explain what broke on the NW-2..
..I may have a coupler pad...if it unscrews like other engines do...
I intend to add body mount couplers to my nw-2.. so will have those related pieces left over..

Will any of this help you Buddy?!?!

Dirk....no rain down south today!!..I'd say..it's.ratha blustery tho!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Jerry..will ya get back to me about your nw-2 body mounting issues..pm or ...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is what broke on the NW-2 

What I discovered is that the other screws just pulled out of the hole.

I think they were too small. So I may be able to abandon these two holes and just use the others. 





















Here on the Grain Hopper Car I just drilled out the hole all the way through. I then used a 1/4-20 x 1 inch bolt in place of the stud








On the end of the bolt in the car I used a 1/4-20 locking bolt with a nylon insert. I tighten the nut till I had loose movement of the truck and a little play for Rocking. I have used this method before only using a 6-32 or 8-32 and a locking bolt with a nylon insert.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems your rainy and windy day served you well JJ..
..all is repaired now, ready for a nicer day!!

Good luck!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The NR&W Crews just came in from tack tests. The two NW-2's ran both loops with no problems at max speed. I think everything is back in working order. Tomorrow I will try the F- ABBA consist with a long configuration of Container Cars. I will be adding a Caboose. The Concrete road bed proved to be a worth while investment. The track is level side to side all the way around both loops. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

What..?..
..No Banking for the "High Speed Tests"..

Rumble on JJ...light power today ...scheduled manifest tomorrow!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SD90WLMT said:


> What..?..
> ..No Banking for the "High Speed Tests"..
> 
> Rumble on JJ...light power today ...scheduled manifest tomorrow!



I have some un intended Super Elevation on one of my curves. The Engines took it well


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you are running some stuff, was not sure you had the track ready to run.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just came in for lunch. I was outside running two trains. One was a F-ABBA pulling 25 cars. The other was a NW-2 Cow and Calf Pulling 10 cars. They were going opposite directions.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great to hear the NR&W is back in business!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Pictures 
John,
we need pictures!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am working on pictures. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today on the NR&W The crew had to Blast I chunk or rock that was in a unstable part of the mountain. The rock base had shifted until it was in the way of the Engines. 

Here is a pic of the area. You can see the drill tubes that they put the blasting power in. 










Traffic was halted on the main line while blasting and clean up was done.

While they were waiting some of the passengers decided to disembark and get some exercise .




















Remember the 480 LB tunnel single pour ? . That is it today behind the Caboose. 










Louie and his buddies were rounded up before they could wander very far.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice JJ!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Like the pic's JJ. Thanks


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the first one came out rather nice. 

AS I look at these pictures I get inspired. We are coming up on temps close to 90 degrees.

Rocky Send me the Cattle Car and the Cattle. He said scale wise they don't fit his layout. I think they sure do mine. They were a surprise that arrived to day. 

JJ


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great JJ. I like the cattle scene. Nice to see you running trains.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin' good, JJ.... Lookin' real good...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to see you running JJ, was not sure you could or not.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Like your rock work!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Don. Some of them are as much as 4 ft tall. They all came from my lot. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Days are getting longer, Sun is setting later, Crews are Playing eeerrrrr I mean working after supper.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is 2:45 Am and I just finished putting steel wheels and Kadee couplers on my Hospital Car. The NR&W Got a Hospital car from the Army. Management bought it in case there is a Accident and one of the Crew needs Medical attention. 

JJ


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, I think a hospital car is a very good investment for your accident prone railroad. Do you have pic's yet?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Tonight the Crew is working on a meter set. They are mounting the set in a Box car so they can test voltage and Current while under load. 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea JJ.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is what the Crew came up with.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK....I'll bite JJ!!

... what...are ya gunna haul with that measuring De-Vice??

Once ya gather the info... what follows?!

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It will tell me what the load is in the battery when I have a real long train. I already found one bad cordless drill battery with it. 



JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
I did a car similiar to this a few years ago. I also added a speedometer to it. It can be done pretty easy with a bike speedometer calibrated for 1/29 scale and axle magnets. I think somewhere in the history on this site or maybe an old GR magazine explains how to do it. Somebody will remember where it was.
Found it. JJ,check this out. http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/20427-speedometer-odometer-car.html


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bringing back to top for JJ.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today events were at 2 am I was putting one of my cabees back together. I tried the LED lights I put in. Don't work.  So I took them apart and started over. When the sun came up I went out side an put some rocks back in place that were part of some damage my neighbors digging dog messed up. The rocks were as big as suitcases. Then I went over to the car bars and started digging trench for Concrete road bed. That proved interesting since I had to use a pick. I am out of shape. I pick some then sit down and ponder, Pick some more Ponder some more. Then I get the leaf lower and blow all the loose dirt out of the trench. Works rather well. Pick, Ponder, pick , ponder, pick, ponder, then blow. Like the exercise Nice to get the heat pumping. 

JJ


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is what we use. The DVM's were free from Harbor freight, so the project only cost a few $'s. to build. Reminds me that I need to check the batteries. 










Regards,
Mark


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Looking Test Car Mark.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This morning the crews were staking right of way for the switches needed to connect the main line with the Car Barns


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This Gives New Meaning to Orange Blossom Special These grow wild in the desert. The blossom in the morning. I did not plant these they just grow where they want to


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Both of those cars are pretty cool. And nice use of those cheap HF meters Mark.

I hacked a quick meter car (for just volts), and a "load" car that burns over 9A. The latter is placed at the far ends of the layout, and the meter car measures voltage drop at various points between the load and the feeders.

Here's my load car,


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Those look like "Globe Mallow"..
They are real easy to grow.
I often times transplant them, to place them were they are enjoyable, yet not in my way!

Dirk...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy;

Your load car reminds me of the old, old Carlisle & Finch tinplate train speed regulators. They were just a line of light bulbs wired in parallel. All bulbs burning = slow train speed. Unscrew bulbs to increase train speed.

Train lovers did not need live steam to burn their fingers when running a Carlisle & Finch train!

Regards,
David Meashey

More on the trains, themselves, here: http://www.tcawestern.org/cf.htm


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a great, inexpensive idea Cliff... did you come up with it yourself?

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Greg Elmassian said:


> That is a great, inexpensive idea Cliff... did you come up with it yourself?
> 
> Greg


Yes, for the bulb part, but you helped me with the thermistor thingies. Sounds like the write-up I emailed you, maybe two years ago, never got through? My email is slow...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Whoops... I looked it up, and I do have the emails... I'll get on it!

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Cool, thanks Greg!

And that's a remarkable story David, wonder how many fires that set started, haha!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The crews tonight re bent one of the curves to better the transition with the Y from the main line. The Trenches have been dug for the second feed off the mail line forming the Y


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just ordered a 6 channel crawler crane on E bay. I hope I can take the motors out of it and anatomize 25 ton USAT crane for my MOW train. I am inspired by Don on the DOORHOLLOW Layout. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounds like a very fun project JJ.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
You'll have to keep us up to date on your project, and we will need pictures. 
Don


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok Today I got up late. WE of advanced years can do this. I was watching Return to Lonesome Dove. Anyway I wired the Re bar in place and was going to pour concrete but it got too warm. Tomorrow morning hope to get up early and will mix and Pour Concrete. Pictures are in the Digital Developer. They aint don yet. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya knowd JJ... I bet thats my trouble! ?
..I gots some really old digital developer... I wonder if it even still makes pictures at this point......

Must be why I'm not getting any pix up here....!!

...your 'all Right", .. JJ..

;-)


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Prolly need new silver nitrate....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW looks like the 6 Chanel crane I ordered will be here Monday. I just hope the motors will fit. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is what the crew did yesterday and today.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Glad to see you doing more 'crete-bed John, and thanks for the picks. 

When your join your two "ribbons" (at the bottom of your last pick), do you attempt to reinforce across that joint, or do you just form it up and pour and not worry about it?

Cliff


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Re bar right now extends beyond the pour There are holes on the side pour from the spacers. I will try and put a piece of re bar in the spacer and wire it to another piece of re bar from the ribbon I poured today. I do that about 90 % of the time. There are a few where this was not done and I have not had any trouble with the joint. 

JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

It's nice to be retired! some day's I forget to get out of bed!
Layout looking good John.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I love going through this post and looking at my progress looking at my pictures. 
Sometimes I inspire my self 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

John J said:


> I love going through this post and looking at my progress looking at my pictures.
> Sometimes I inspire my self
> 
> JJ


And well you should, John!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, I noticed that you put some conduit under your concrete roadbed. Do you do this for future electrical or what?

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you talking about the Black tubing? Those are drains for when it rains. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is another iron I got in the fire. I am working on a Signal stand. 

I ordered 200 5 MM Red and Green super brite LEDs. The 5 mm ones fit in a 5/32 x 7/8 fender washer. I have 100 555 timers , 100 100uF capacitors 100 mini relays with 5 vdc coils and 100 magnetic reed switches. 

I have found a diagram that shows how to make the timer change from green to red for aprox 45 seconds when the reed switch is tripped. 

While I am waiting for the Circuit stuff to show up I am looking for tubing that will look proportionate to use as the mast for the signal stand. 

Here are pictures of the LEDs in the Fender Wahsers on my test stand. 

The washers will be painted black 

I have already been asked if I will have them for sale. I am not sure yet. I have not finished prototyping yet. 

This all should operate off a 9 volt battery 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's great John! Sounds like a neat little stand-alone device. 

For your mast, do you need to bend the tubing, and / or solder it?

Looking forward to seeing your progress on this.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Yours are like the first one we did yrs ago..We modified the ladder to Rabbet wire. everything now is soldered to copper tubing with formica base.

If need help on making them, let us know and will show you some tricks on them.
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/noelw/W.P%20Target%20Signal/MVC-166F.JPG
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/noelw/W.P Target Signal/MVC-345F.bmp
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/noelw/W.P Target Signal/MVC-346F.bmp


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Great idea and concept JJ...

We both live in the wilds of AZ....

Have you given thought to what loose vermits..may do when these are installed on your layout?

I have thought of having a nice signal system, & quickly dispell any thoughts...
I'm concerned there are too many large feet...stray cows.. deer..javeilina... over grown rabbits...that won't be as interested in them as I may be... stepping n breaking here...just doesn't appeal to me!

What do you ponder?!!

;-)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SD90WLMT said:


> Great idea and concept JJ...
> 
> We both live in the wilds of AZ....
> 
> ...




I hope to make them all out of metal except for the base. 
Most of the larger animals seem to stick to the other parts of the lot. 

JJ


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

John J said:


> Here is another iron I got in the fire. I am working on a Signal stand.
> 
> I have found a diagram that shows how to make the timer change from green to red for aprox 45 seconds when the reed switch is tripped.
> 
> ...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

dieseldude said:


> John J said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another iron I got in the fire. I am working on a Signal stand.
> ...


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Dieseldude ( kevin )
I sent you a message but probable take two day to get on this message sys.
Maybe you and J.J. can send to this e-mail of ours to talk. [email protected]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

noelw said:


> Dieseldude ( kevin )
> I sent you a message but probable take two day to get on this message sys.
> Maybe you and J.J. can send to this e-mail of ours to talk. [email protected]




My email address is 

[email protected]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I completed the road bed transition at the switch. As you can see it is rather ugly in the first picture. I Keep mortar mix with the Fiberglass additive for strength in a 30 gal trash can. I mix small amounts for places where I want to resurface the roadbed if there was a dip or new interchange. 

Yes I use a hand mixer from Wall Mart for 15 bucks or less. 

I cut off the bottom of a 5 gal bucket so it is about 6 inches deep.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Two of the three connection involving the Y are finished. I have one more to do. My HI Tech mixer took a dump. The batch was rather dry and I worked it too hard. That one lasted 5 years. It was outside in the rain and blistering sun. I got my money out of it. I will have to stop by Wall Mart and pick up another one.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The last part of the Y Concrete Road Bed has been connected to the Mainline Road bed. Tomorrow I will start from the Y to the carbarns. 


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Did some work on some forms for the next section of Roadbed to the Carbarns. 
Had to reshape one of the forms cause it lost it's tension and would not form a curve again. Now I am ready to put the finishing touches and pour concrete 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

It'll be neat seeing the trackage all connected with your car barns, JJ.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Forms are set. Re Bar in. Mixer in place. Wheelbarrow ready. I am ready to mix and pour Concrete Road Bed. I got 3.5 60 lbs bags to work with. I want to get this done cause it is suppose to rain today. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today's efforts. I am now all out of Cement. There is suppose to be Rain in the Forcast. I needed to get all the bags I have on hand mixed.

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well the temps hit 101 today. Work on the NR&W will only be in the early morning and late evenings./

Now that winter is over the crew have put away their heavy jackets and their long underwear. 

Will post pictures when and if I get any more done. 

JJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Winter? Where you live?

Railroad is looking good.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is what I poured today. This brings me right up front of the Car barns. Now I have to pour the connection to the Car Barn aprons. 












There is a splice in the forms from the previous pour and the new one. I think you can see it 




















Last pour today


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Problem will be, sneaky snake will knock the cars off going in and out.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking at all your curved work to naviagate the new car barns has me all twisted 'round JJ..

Good time ta ask what your curve circle sizes are!??

Nothing better ta do 'cept Bee curious!!

TkX JJ!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking that the curve to the left is pretty sharp for all the space you have.

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Minimum curve is 10 FT diameter. Most are a little larger. Maybe 12 or better. Max is 20. I drew arcs on the concrete floor of my work space and drilled holes every foot. I have a bender that I use to bend the forms. Depending what I want I sometimes bend The metal so the outside form is a true 10 and sometimes I bend so the inside form is a true 10 or what ever. That way I can very the arch.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great to see how the roadbed's getting to your barns JJ, very cool.

And, it's nice to see that I'm not the only one who's using R5' curves, haha! 

I didn't realize you were actually rolling your forms. Nice and sturdy.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The curve on the left will go all the way around the back of the Car Barns and come down the right side of the Right Barn and re join the road bed. The will be like a reversing loop and also an outlet for the rail yard that will be between the barns.

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I have reached the size I want. Now, after I finish the last approach to the left barn , I will start working on buildings. I think the best thing I ever did was to develop my welding skills. Thanks for your help Denray.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I was successful in my Signal Stand. I had a lot of trouble with the schematic that I found in a book of Electronic Circuits. The pins on the %%% timer were wrong. After some time I corrected the errors and also made some changes in the timing circuit. I now can get the Magnetic Reed Switch to trip the timer and turn the Green LED to Red. Then after waiting about 70 seconds it turns back to green. Now I have to finish the cosmetic part and put it in a attractive shell. I Next I may work on a indicator for a Switch motor.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This being National Move Sheds around day. The crew will be rearranging a couple of sheds the make them more accessible to the work patio.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK the crew can not get motivated this morning. Went shopping at the Hardware store. Stopped at Hizza Put for lunch. Need a nap 

JJ 

PS Next time someone askes " Do you have a Ace Rewards card?" I am going to slam their fingers in the Cash Drawer.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok 104 today for a temp. 106 tomorrow and the next few days. Early Morning and early evenings are still great. Will start working on more buildings that can be done inside. I have the Portable Swamp Kooler all fired up. ( its on wheels ) Going to start doing things in the train shop  

My Next Project involves a Lazy Susan Bearing Ring.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Swamp kooler,,,"fired up"???? does not sound right. LOL


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

NTCGRR said:


> Swamp kooler,,,"fired up"???? does not sound right. LOL



I think they call it a Double Superlative, No Wait that aint it. Well I know I got the Double part right. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

No...Mate'

.... it's an ... "Oxymoron", ... double yea.. double opposites!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SD90WLMT said:


> No...Mate'
> 
> .... it's an ... "Oxymoron", ... double yea.. double opposites!!



If I remember right I was Absent the day they taught that one.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya members more than I can thar JJ..
You was intentionally absent...
I'm just absent-minded......


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

A new supply of steel arrived from the Steel Dudes. I think I have enough socked in for several projects. I have two doors to build one a single and one a double. I want to move my welding equipment and my compressor into a storage shed and secure it. The welding equipment is now in the Train work shop. The I will continue work on the Tower Crane and The Ore tram. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

YEAP, need to get the shops in order. Makes it more fun.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

JJ, your work always makes me want to go get a welding machine and learn some basics. I'd probably burn the garage down tho, never done any welding.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

CliffyJ said:


> JJ, your work always makes me want to go get a welding machine and learn some basics. I'd probably burn the garage down tho, never done any welding.



I never welded before either till I decided to build bridges for Cozad Crossing. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's good to know JJ, thanks.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't worry Cliffy, you'll burn your fingers way before the garage!
Don't skimp on a good helmet, your eyes will thank you.
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Cliffy I went down to Home Depot and bought a welder. I had no Idea what I was doing. I just started to build bridges. I learned quickly about Temperature warping my work. I got a lot of help from Denray aka Dennis Rayon. The home Depot one is basic. Not much control. I then bought a Plasma Cutter by Longevity. I also bought a mig welder with gas. That is a great welder. It alone improved my welds by 70 % . 

It all depends on how much you are willing to take chances and try something new.
Take a Course at a JR Collage. They have all kinds of Classes for this stuff. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Good tips Guys, thanks. 
Are the Harbor Freight ones any good?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't know Cliffy I don't know anyone with one from Harbor Freight. Most of the guy I know found theirs on Craigs List.

I have a Auto darkening Helmut but I am always scared that it ain't gona darken.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The NR&W crew is huddled around the swamp kooler much like one would huddle around a wood burning stove in the depot during winter time. Not much work getting done


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

GeeeZ .. thats bad...
Had a goodly down pour all nite.... still drippy..
.. cloudy n cool down South JJ..
Road washing.. walk washing .. rock n dirt washing..
.. 3/4" of rain..over 1" just this month.. yep.. 4 days worth so far. .

Throw a log on that fire...

@@


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SD90WLMT said:


> GeeeZ .. thats bad...
> Had a goodly down pour all nite.... still drippy..
> .. cloudy n cool down South JJ..
> Road washing.. walk washing .. rock n dirt washing..
> ...



How far are you from Tucson.? I just spent 10 days down there.
I would have liked to have seen your RR


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I was thinking you had been quiet fer a bit JJ..

I'm .. only one hour from Tucson...but. its summer..
Your always welcome JJ to drop by..

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SD90WLMT said:


> I was thinking you had been quiet fer a bit JJ..
> 
> I'm .. only one hour from Tucson...but. its summer..
> Your always welcome JJ to drop by..
> ...



I have spent the last two weeks moving a Printing Press from Oakland CA to Tucson AZ. WiFi in the motel sucked.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi JJ. We use a MYFI provided by our cell phone carrier instead of the hotel WIFI. It's encrypted and thus safer along with being faster. We have Verizon cell phones.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was out early this morning and late this evening. Cleaning off the work bench getting read to work on some of the projects in progress and contemplating another
The whether has been real nice in the mornings and late evenings. The warmth feels good on my bones. 


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The NR&W crew put a new top on the train work table in the house. It was supposed to be a sheet of Ply Wood and a sheet of that Particle Board covered with the white stuff. Well when the crew got some from **** Deepot the particle board got wedged between the two sides of the pickup bed because of the spray in bed liner. The 
chief engineer ( Guess who that is) broke the Particle board length wise trying to get it out of the truck bed. So the new top for the work table is now only a single sheet of Pine Covered Plywood. It seems to be OK 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The crew worked on the back hoe to get it running. We put a new battery in the thing. Seems the auto part of the battery charge failed and cooked the old battery I brought it around to the work pad Need to do some things Check Fluids adjust brakes. This beast has totally mechanical brakes. All Linkage no fluid what so ever. Talk about getting up and standing on the brakes to stop it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Days are getting shorter. Sun is setting earlier and temps are dropping. Getting ready to start working on the layout. I have been doing some Welding on the construction crane early in the morning alike 2 am. I have to figure out the motor drives for the crane. The hardest one is the rotation. My Camera does not do dark well. So Pictures are delayed.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to see you working on stuff. I'm back from Alaska and getting ready to work on my shop. Train layout work coming soon.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking forward to your pics JJ, and best luck on your crane.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The crew is loading the truck to go to Marty's Dragging all this stuff from in the house down the front steps and into the truck is Tiring. I pl;an on stopping along the way and take Pictures. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

leave room for the bridge your bring back home.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am outside Louisville KY I visited some relatives I have not seen since Highschool.
I am on my way to visit a friend I knew in the Air Force. who is near Knoxville TN
The Bridge is traveling well Tied down in the back of he Pick up. Got 4 tank cars to add to the Roster. 

JJ


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey jj since you are back east you should try to get up to west Virginia and ride the cass railroad. It is well worth the time to do it. Pete


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The crew spent the night in Odessa Tx. We are on the last leg of out trip. The Waffle Iron in the motel is in the shape of the state of Texas. I love Texans


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Crew made it home at 7 pm AZ time


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad to know you are safe and sound.
I was hoping you'd drop that bridge off as you passed by, but .... 
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

S'pose ta drop "hints" ahead of time... so JJ would have more reason to travel the I-10 corridor. .. stopping to visit all his train buds on the way....

I tried.. gave him a snow alert.... thin he went on 40 up North tho.. against my reccomendations.

SD - LOL.... try to get him ta come back TW...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I didn't wanna sound greedy..... 
Aw he only comes down this away to play in ink and stay at seedy motels....

Sorry about the driftin thread
John


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Should have thought about putting in bid for any "spare" bridges you were bringing back from Marty's. Ended up buying one from Bridge Masters. Trestles still going up but should be done in time for Chuck's arrival in AZ next Feb. Day trip East to Sierra Vista or Dragoon anyone?


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Or maybe a West bound trip to see your new bridge in place.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

As I was passing the Benson Exit on I 10 I thought I should have made arrangements to visit you two on my way back. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

If you were West bound on I-10, JJ.. I live 20 minutes before Benson.... and a mere 10 minutes off the freeway!!

A day or so notice works for me!!

Alan is maybe 30-40 minutes below Benson...

Keep trying!

SD

I should have called you guys before I left for Marty's


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yesterday ( 10/17) The crew was inspired to clean up around the place. Just as they got started the alert buzzer went off on the smart phone There was a sever dust storm coming and sure enough it hit. It is like a fog with grit. Then behind it came a rain storm and it rained mud. Didn't get much done. We are suppose to have this till Sunday Evening. I hope between bouts of rain I can get some work done on the RR.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well... You gave me an all nite soaker here JJ...more than an 1".. still fallin...
Last nite we got constant flash bulbs blowing off.. was brighter than day out every flash bomb!!!

Not over yet... a few more days..
... this that el nino effect... early?

SD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A couple of rainy days now and that optimist on TV says a couple more days in a few after the present moisture.
Hope fully I can install the weather proof box for the dual pump controllers... when it's dry...

JJ; I saw pics of your Haboob on TV, I'm glad we don't get them, that dust would kill me.
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It's like a gritty fog.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Storm sure came up short here... no more drips.. rest of yesterday or all nite....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been trying for the last 4 days to get out and work on the layout. First 2 days was rain. Yesterday and today I have to work on Printing Presses. I hope to get home early so I can start to place the Bangs Canyon Bridge I got from Marty. 
I want to put some 3MM read LEDs for airplane lights. I am going to pour 2 peers like I did for the Cozad Crossing bridges and then build a approach like a Garden Metal Girder Bridge. Pondering another building too. 

JJ


----------



## phonedrn8 (Dec 27, 2007)

nice work on railroad


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

phonedrn8 said:


> nice work on railroad[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today the crew has to get the Garden Tractor working so they can work on the Garden Rail Road. Later I hope to go get some concrete to start the footings and the Piers for the New and Improved Bridge from the NTCGRR. I hope to put some Red LEDs for clearance lights. I am going to try Solar Power depending on what I can find at **** Deepot that I can Bash 

JJ

PS So you think they have to flash? Maybe just a few flash?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok I get ready to work on my trains. In comes a Chamber Pot full of work. I get all the work done and in comes another Chamber Pot full of rain


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Been a long time since I've seen a chamber pot....
light rain came in this evening.
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Re; to flash or not. I think it has to do with flight paths. Out in the boonies; steady eddie, but where other planes and red lights exist a flasher is better.
JC


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a friend in TN who thinks the Government is flying planes that emit stuff in the atmosphere that is changing the Weather Patterns for the worst. 

Looks like I got 3 days of sunshine coming. Partly Cloudy this morning and sunshine this after noon. The layout is all mud from last nights rain.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, which bridge did you come home with? Picture please.

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is the Bangs Canyon bridge. 










This barn is over 100 years old.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Totalwrecker said:


> Been a long time since I've seen a chamber pot....
> light rain came in this evening.
> John



The censor program will not let me put in S__T Pot


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

And that's how you drove it all the way back to Arizona??? Must have had great tie-downs.
Still looks great. Be interesting how it looks once you get it in place


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Been raining here off and on since yesterday. Was raining pretty good around Vail when I drove past after dropping off my wife at the airport. Also plenty of thunder and lightning last night. Dirk says he's taken to high ground with over and inch of rain since Thursday morning


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ha.. higher ground eh!
It always amazes me how much water can flow downhill....
.. yet how much water can cling to ground on non flat dirt n rocks.

Yesterday.. I needed a boat! Flat bottom n fast.. or airboat perhaps would be fun..

Rain today also.... over 11" to date this year.. don't you guys back east or in the midwest fall over now!! Ha...

First turtle neck shirt day of the year here.. colder it is becomin.. in the desert!

SLHD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Had to work Monday and Tuesday. Both days sunshine all day long. Not work today. Rained last night. Layout is mud.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK Thursday to Sunday sunshine. In the mid 70s I should be able to work on the Layout.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ

Glad you didn't have any problems with the shaker the other day. You must have been near the epicenter.

Chuck


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

chuck n said:


> JJ
> 
> Glad you didn't have any problems with the shaker the other day. You must have been near the epicenter.
> 
> Chuck



The Earthquake happened in BLACK CANYON CITY . It is 2 exits north on I 17. About 10 Miles. I was on the back porch drinking coffee. I heard a BOOM then a few seconds later the porch jumped Like a Row Boat on a wave. It happened again about 20 minutes later. It was the second and third I felt . This was around 11:30 PM. I did not feel the one at 9 PM


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John

Thanks for the update.

We had a 5.8 here in Virginia a couple of years ago. It was the first one that I heard coming. The sound arrived 5-10 seconds before the shaking. The delay was long enough for Nancy to ask "what is that noise?" and me to reply that it was probably a plane at Dulles. We are close enough to Dulles that the Concorde rattled the windows when it took off.

We had both been through earthquakes, me in New Hampshire and California and Nancy in New Zealand. This was the first that either of us heard coming.

I was in a geophysics class in New Hampshire when I felt the one there. When it hit the prof. said something about a big truck driving by. I looked out the window and there wasn't any truck.

Chuck


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Off trains but about earthquakes. A friend was visiting from the UK in Oct. 1989 and was in the parking lot small shop located on one of the main streets in Sunnyvale CA. From where the shop is located there is a clear view (about a 3% down slope) down Mathilda Ave. a 3 lane each direction street with center planter area. When the quake hit he heard the rumble then watched as the entire roadway "rippled like waves on the ocean". He didn't fall over but the motorcycle he had borrowed from me was shaken off the center stand.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan

That was the Loma Prieta (World Series) quake. It registered 6.9. Your friend wasn't too far from the epicenter. It was between Sunnyvale and Santa Cruz. I'm not sure where the cutoff is, but with large quakes, visible waves can be seen on the earth's surface.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1989_Loma_Prieta_earthquake

Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Darn.. old history...

I 'member "Mathilda Ave."

... went looking.. OK.. its right by air base I was stationed at for years! But I was gone by Dec. '79 from CA....

SD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK the crew started to restore the sections of track on the main line that were removed to install switches for the Car Barns. They soon found out that someone had not ordered more Track Joiners. So after the roughed up the Purchasing Agent, More Joiners were ordered along with a supply of Flex Ties from Reindeer Pass.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

After that PA took a nap..... was the rumor.
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

After slapping the Purchasing Agent around and getting the Joiners and Flex Ties ordered The found the new Points, Spark Plug, and Condenser for the NR&W Garden Tractor had come in. So the crew went out and installed the new parts. Now they have the Garden tractor running. This really needed. It makes a lot of the work easier.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The crew are going out today and prepare the right of way for the approach to the new and improved Max Cozad Memorial Bridge which comes to us all the way from Nebraska City NE. I have to layout the right of way so I know how tall to make the Piers to support the bridge.

I am off to play in the dirt 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The load of Flex ties just showed up


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it done yet?
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Has some Rain. Then the sun came out. Ground was too wet. Decided to change the oil in the Back Hoe. Got plug out and pan drained. Phone rang. Had to go to work.
Go home just in time to Out fresh oil in the Hoe before it got too dark ......There is always tomorrow.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Crew today were able to back up a set of USA articulated container cars through the switch from the main line through the Y switch around the 20 ft curve Through the switch for the 1 st carbarn then through the Marty Style butt switch and up to the car barn door when they discovered there was a construction strut in the way. The construction gang forgot to take out the strut when they moved the top part of the carbarn to the pad and placed it on top. The strut is welded in place.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had to re work the track for the approach to the second carbarn. Now Cars flow in more smoothly. Been hampered by rain and have not been able to do much work on the Layout. 

I bought a Coal Tipple a long time ago. Been sitting on a table in the house. Well in the last few days I have made great progress in duplicating it in steel. I have the hopper finished and two of the support towers. I have to finish the rest of the support structure. I am not doing to bad with my welder. I intend to paint it so the welds won't show. Got Rain tomorrow ( Monday) so I won't be able to do much with the layout till it dries out some. 

JJ


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

John
You got rain I got rain and snow flurries. Was able to put in one more bent before it started this AM


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is where I got so far on the Coal Tipple


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Job, JJ, look forward to seeing this one develop

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am almost done with the Coal Tipple. My power hack saw from harbor freight comes with a plate that allows me to use it like a vertical ban saw. I lost the screws to it. I will go get some today. Then I can finish the 8 corner braces for the Coal tipple 

I started the cooling tower for the power plant. I already made a mistake. Once I get this one vertical side done I will see of the mistake is going to look bad. The walls of the tubing I am using to make the tower are not consistent. I keep burning through when I am welding. But I manage to fill the burns.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ get you a brass bar to hold behind your burn through hole, weld wont stick to brass
my guys all have brass bars at their stations


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

denray said:


> JJ get you a brass bar to hold behind your burn through hole, weld wont stick to brass
> my guys all have brass bars at their stations


Thanks for the suggestion. I am Welding 3/4 in tube. I will go down to Industrial Metals They have all kinds of shapes and Sizes down there. May get several different sizes and try it. 

JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work JJ.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Now that's critter Proof!
Looking real good.
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Weights a ton. There aint no way Not how that thing is going anywhere. I will have to put some kind of a stable base under it or it will sink to China


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John;

Sacred Bovine! I just had this irreverent thought. Your coaling tower sank all the way to China and popped up in the Sander Kahn factory. One of the workers looks at it and says "Hey, this is NOT one of our knock-offs!"

Couldn't resist,
David Meashey


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am toying with the idea of building two or three. I need pictures of water tanks. If you have a Coal Tipple you need a water tank to match it. I want to spread the tipples around the layout and have a tank to go with it. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Assembly is finished. I am not sure I am going to Paint it or let it rust


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks Great JJ!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Merry Christmas JJ


DMSRy


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Happy Christmas JJ!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Merry Christmas Cliffy


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Merry Christmas DMSRY 

jj


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas JJ
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

..... And to All..
.. A good nite...!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas JJ

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

YEA! what they said JJ.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Heavy layer of styro-foam dry and frozen tiny beads covering ground ...no.. Not cold at all..cloud bank moving off...
Cold snuff...turned heater on in cabin.. More coco...
Stay warm JJ..

Dirk


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Havin' fun with the welder, ain'tcha, JJ....

Looks great...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I see where the Phoenix weather stations are reporting a big increase in lightning strikes in the New River area at night, since JJ started his nite time welding blitz.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The people from the supply company where the NR&W gets all it's train gear stopped by and viewed the Rail Road. The crew was very honored to have them visit. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't tell Me...JJ... Your "hibernating in your Train Cave"!! 

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

No I caught a cold Friday and Don't feel like doing anything. I did some work on the RR but when I bend over my sinus's throb something fierce. 
I have not had anything like this in 3 years. I have to work today. I have to pick up a blower and take it to have it rebuilt. Then Nunzio and Gweto and I are going to collect come money owed me from last Oct. I had to buy a new Baseball Bat. I broke my last one during a collection in Vegas. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Geese.. A little ruff stuff.. Bats don't come cheap..

Carry 2...ditch the cold buddy!!

SD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK Has anyone seen my Cordless Drill? I need to do some stuff on the Layout and I can't find it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Uh it's not the one I just chopped up for a project, is it?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Lizard rocks took it???

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK I got the forms set. Adjusted the previously poured road bed to match the new roadbed. Everything is ready to do. Now I am not motivated to mix the concrete. 
Shucks. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I, for one, look forward to seeing your new concrete -- whenever you feel like puttin 'er in. But take yer time and post pics, if you would. Actually, I'd love to see a simple video or two, with you just talking about your method(s), and showing the before, at least some of the during, and a bunch of the after. Just a thought.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, when I feel like that and have the time, I go and sit and look at it with a pop and cookies, then later it draws me and I realize I am so close , I finally get up and do it.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Better hurry JJ...warmer days n summer are coming fast now in AZ..

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK here is the poured concrete. It is to the last Carnbarn.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

would have been nice to have a curved switch at the entrance to the carbarn, which would have eliminated that little s curve.

But it looks great JJ nice to have such good storage outside and on the rails!

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a right hand turnout instead of a left hand would have eliminated the s curve.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking good JJ. Do the desert grasses still in the form to the left make the concrete stronger?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Right hander it is!!

Thank you Paul....

SD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> Just a right hand turnout instead of a left hand would have eliminated the s curve.


yeah, but that means the curve needs to sweep more to the left, and then straighten and then you put the right hand switch, which now puts it much closer to the rest of the switches, giving you another potential S curve on the right hand paths.

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

No..no..no..nooo!!
Fit a right in place..best fit to existing locations..
Use some curve after Rte turnout..there now anyway
Align diverging track in line with intended spur..

All good..just swap turnout...
@@


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the pics JJ, looks great! Helps me understand how the 2nd barn ties in.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

RH turnout on the curve on the new concrete. Then both leads will be easy curves with no S.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I made some manual Switch Motors and they turned out Well. I have not been able to run on this one section of the layout because the Switches on that section were free wheeling. I brought one of the switches in to fit it with a Switch Motor. I broke the loop on the slider where the Switch Motor attaches. Since I do not run Track Power I decided to replace the broken piece with Metal 
The rails were attached to the Plastic Piece with screws I think they were 2-56 like they all use. 

You have no Idea what a problem it was to get those screws out. What ever they use for thread lock is unbelievable. I spent 2 hrs on one screw. I ended grinding off the portion that was sticking up through the Track foot. I got it out. I now have to re tap the holes. I have bought a large quantity of 2-56 screws in varying lengths. 

I found a dash cam as seen on tv for 39 bucks for 12 bucks It arrived yesterday. Soon as I master it's intricacies I will mount it on a flat car and [ush it around the layout with my NW-2. 

Will I am off to play in the dirt. 

JJ .


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a problem with the switch I installed for the second Car Barn. It seemed that the flanges were too shallow on the cars. When the car reached the guide rail it would ride on top of the guide rail and derail. After checking the truck and the gauge of the wheels I decide it was the switch. These are LGB 1600 switches which have been trouble free. I did not like the way it set on the concrete roadbed so I tore out the junction. I am working on repouring the area. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's strange JJ, the only way a flange can hit the guard rail is a problem with gauge, back to back or excessive flange width.

If your back to back is ok, it should be fine. Perhaps the concrete was distorting the switch, or putting a hump in it.

Any pictures yet?

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Elmassian said:


> That's strange JJ, the only way a flange can hit the guard rail is a problem with gauge, back to back or excessive flange width.
> 
> If your back to back is ok, it should be fine. Perhaps the concrete was distorting the switch, or putting a hump in it.
> 
> ...


I do think the Concrete road bed was the problem. I tore out a bout 8 ft and am re doing it. I realized that this is a switch I took from another Position and it worked there. I checked the Road bed and it was snot level across. And That could be distorting the switch. 

I will check level of the forms and pour in the morning. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I tore out about 8 ft of Concrete Road Bed and re poured it. Solved the last problem but created a new one. Now I am going to tear it out again and re engineer the approach to the car barns Plus eliminate one switch. When I get it done I will post pictures.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

good deal jj, that would sure explain the strange behavior...

anxious to see the final product

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Feels like I am coming out of one of my slumps. I am inspired again. I bought 8 sacks of Concrete 60 LBS each. I got Cinder Blocks for the abutment for Marty's bridge. Temps are up so it will be Early morning and late evening work. May have to make a new Shade generator but not sure. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good for you JJ, keep on truckin' !

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Got forms done last night just before sun set. Sun set last night was fantastic as I worked. Today is Mix and pour concrete. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

How was your morning work session of concrete JJ ?
..done before the wind storm set in!?

A great blowing day here..for kite flying!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Didn't get anything done today Went to mix concrete ant the garden hose burst. Went to **** Depot got a 100 ft hose. It was cut. Had to take it back. Ground fault detector for the outlet I am using for the mixer started acting up. Took that out and out in a regular outlet. No more problems with that. All my equipment is well grounded. Just piddled with one thing after another. I got to work in the morning. So I will get a late start. You can tell it is going to rain I bought 8 bags of concrete. and can't get to the work that I bought the concrete for. 

JJ


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy
I'm tired reading all this work Johns doing!
Looks great John!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yesterday I poured the approach for car barn # 1 for the fifth time. In the morning I will take the forms off and reset the forms for the second car barn. 

Then I want to work on the rest of the layout to get trains to go around with out derailment. I have a cross over to install and clean the track for the inner loop just after the come out of the tunnel. 

I have to set the bridge abutments. 

I would really like to get back to building more buildings and the ore tram. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok we got the second part of the approach to the car barns done. Tomorrow I hope to lay track to the barns. Then I need to go every Inch of the layout and run trains with no problems. I have change out a couple of switches. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I cleaned up some construction debris. I mixed one bag of cement and finished off a space right in front of Car Bar 2. Tomorrow I hope to lay track and Maybe check out the rest of the the Layout for problems. I really want to get back to building Buildings and stuff.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, did you bury your camera? We be curious.
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Totalwrecker said:


> JJ, did you bury your camera? We be curious.
> John


No I just didn't take and pictures yet. The area is such a mess I am still cleaning up busted concrete, forms, tools, Moving Mixer to a parking spot. I am filling the front loader of the hoe with ****. I also got empty cement bags to get rid of. Some small rocks. All heading for the dumpster. 

Will tack pictures after the track is laid and I can run trains on it. 

JJ


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds like you are keeping busy with all the tweeks. Look forward to seeing trains in and out of car barns. Need to put up wind breaks to keep trains on the track yet?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Got up Early this morning and cleaned off some track. See I need to do something about a switch.

Took the NR&W pickup in for Emissions and new tags. Came back and checked track for crap Need to trim a bush that is growing over the track. Hope to make some buildings later on this week. Need to get gas for the welder. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

anxiously awaiting the 5th incarnation of the concrete for the barn.

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Elmassian said:


> anxiously awaiting the 5th incarnation of the concrete for the barn.
> 
> Greg


It is not the 5th incarnation OF the barn. It is the 5th incarnation of the concrete road bed TO the barns. 

In the morning I am going to move cars on the new roadbed under power. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

They're really just relentless in here JJ..
Hang in there Buddy!!!!

Enjoy yourself..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what I meant JJ, sorry, I know it's on the approach, I've been following this since there was the discussion on how to lay out the switches on the approach.

I want to see PERFECTION 

(all in fun jj, I know this has been quite a task to get right)

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was out just before sunrise this morning drinking morning coffee pondering. I bought a bridge from Marty last Sept. I am thinking of making it wider and putting a double Mainline on it. My other thought is to copy the bridge and put the copy of the bridge next to the original. I need to do more pondering. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yet..JJ..bridges built in different times could be different ideas..variety plays well for double track bridges..
Ponder on...! Happy 4th Buddy!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, where is the new concrete pour for the car barn approach?

We are getting anxious!

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey JJ, when you get some more done, I'll be one of those patient fans awaitin'


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, A couple of look alikes would be really cool.
that is the one I taught Pat how to weld on.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Been too hot to work on the layout during the day and even at 2 in the morning. We have had a lot of Humidity I hate Humidity. 

I am leaning towards coping the bridge. I agree two side by side should look great 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey jj, I still want to see the approach concrete pour. 

pretty please

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I aint taken no Pictures of it yet. Maybe at sun set today I can 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yous aint sposs to say AINT!!!!
I think a matching pair would be so cool.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Grab that camera...
Sunset on the way buddy..
..ain't or not!! Mines close..30 minutes perhaps..


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Pics last nite..absolute light show..flash bulbs popping off..bright as day out..high nasty winds..
So'K..I'm still here!
LOL


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

According to the Weather Forecast this week we are suppose to have lower 90s for highs and upper 70s for evening and nights. I might be able to get out and do some work on or for the Layout 

JJ


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Raining with lightning here since around 6 PM Site now as a large 1:24 scale river running in front of it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We had a wind storm blow through here a couple of days ago followed by rain. The wind managed to work the lid off one of my 30 gal Tuff trashcans. It was 1/2 full of Portland Cement. Anyone need a boat anchor 1/2 the size of a 30 gal trash can.? 

JJ


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi JJ
I just finished reading this entire thread. 
Only took 2 days.
I like what you have been doing with your RR.
Could you post some updated pictures of the car barns & track leading up to them.
I am getting ready to build a storage area and like the manual swing switch.
How is it working out for you?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

jimhoot said:


> Hi JJ
> I just finished reading this entire thread.
> Only took 2 days.
> I like what you have been doing with your RR.
> ...


Jim 

I will try and get some pictures this week end. Morning temps are cooler . I know some other guys are waiting for me to take Pictures too. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Yep, I'm one of them!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Im 3..


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Totalwrecker said:


> JJ, did you bury your camera? We be curious.
> John




Me one too.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

me 5


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The problem I had was when I poured the concrete the switch base was not level with the rest of the track right of way. On the 4th try I used a 8 ft level and made sure all the forms were level in relation to each other. 

Here are some pics of the last pour which tested out perfect and the cars have no problems getting through the switches. 






























The entrance to the car barns had to be re set too


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are some extra pictures I took around the car bars


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey JJ, that first photo (except for the red bucket  ) looks quite realistic with the foreground and background. Just put a few cars on the track, and you can do photo shoots

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There will be more sidings between the two barns.

I will take the bucket out and put some rolling stock in and re take the Picture later. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree with Jerry, very realistic. Thanks for posting all the pics JJ, it's looking great!


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Very nice JJ.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

i went out and straighten out the steel rack where I store my steel. I took inventory to see what I needed. I found out I have a lot of material I didn't know I had. I can start do some projects I had in mind. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I made some shelf brackets for 9 more shelves 12 ft long. I am going to mount the brackets and then I will get some 1x6x12 to use as shelves. I will then be able to move everything out of the house and into the shop. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's great JJ! 
I think with any organizing project like that, you'll be thanking yourself for years to come.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just returned from my Trip to Nebraska City Nebraska. The NR&WGRR now has some new rolling stock. I bought a USA articulated 5 car container train and three Gondolas full of scrap steel. 

I never thought to save the stuff from my drill press to make a load of scrap steel and it will rust. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today the crew is mounting a piece of OSB to the wall to create a rack to hold the big wrenches they use on the Back Hoe

The Purchasing department bought one string of 5 articulated container cars and three gondolas from The North Table Creek Garden Railroad.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

looks good JJ, but how long did it take for you to get up off the ground after taking the shots? LOL


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

NTCGRR said:


> looks good JJ, but how long did it take for you to get up off the ground after taking the shots? LOL


You will notice in one of the pictures there is a thing that looks like a child's chair next to a orange bucket. That is what I use to get up and down. it works quite well. If I did not get up and down I think I would be in much worse shape than I am now. I can still bend.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I worked on the train shop. I have been just piling things on the work bench
I got 99 % of it cleaned off. I actually filled the bucket on the front end loader for the back hoe with ****. I started pitching worthless stuff. I made hooks on the wall for extra saw blade bands for the Power Hack Saw. I made hooks for my 4.5 cut off disks. Put my welding supplies in a old first aid cabinet. I put screws in coffeemate jars. The plastic ones. I swept the shop and all the crap on the floor is in a pile by the door. First thing in the morning That gets picked up. Then I can unload the rolling stock I bought at Marty's 
Now that I got my sugar level back with in reason I have more energy and want to do thing. 

JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well hook up that new rolling stock and show us a train running on your layout with it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Jerry Barnes said:


> Well hook up that new rolling stock and show us a train running on your layout with it.


Last time I ran was June I think. Like Marty's I have a bunch of cleaning to do. The good thing is I used Concrete road bed so all I have to do is blow the debris off the track then I should be able to run. 


JJ


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> Well hook up that new rolling stock and show us a train running on your layout with it.


That would be a treat!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ I have to thank you for producing the pictures of your storage barns... I'm jealous of all that storage outside. The trackwork now looks great.

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HOWDY BOYS 

I have not been on MLS for a while. I went to Marty's. It was sad the last day. I don't do Good By well. 

I came home to a bunch of work that cropped up while I was gone. I have not run any trains. What time I have I have been straightening out the Tran Shop. I moved the rolling stock I got from Marty from the  dock box on the Pick Up to the train shop. I have a stack of switches sitting on the bench that need attention. They fo not have throw arms. I am working on that for a while. I sat out and Pondered the bridge I got from Mary a year ago. I have the cinder block for the abutments. Tomorrow I hope to check track and maybe run some trains. 
Well AT least clean track. 

JJ


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

very nice BTW is this the biggest thread on MLS??


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> very nice BTW is this the biggest thread on MLS??



Thanks 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Largest MLS thread?

Lol... look some more!!

SD..


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Really by both Posts and Views! Guess my bud has the gift o gab! lol
Dirks got 60,000 more views.... but that's close! That was just in the Tracks and Trestle forum.
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am all hyped up and ready to work on my trains but I got work today.
I got the Garden Tractor working again. Gap of the points was off. I use that to ride around rather then walk. 

Well I am off to work Hope to get home early 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Last Evening and this morning I worked on the abutments for the " BIG BLACK BRIDGE" I got a year ago Sept. The abutments are cinder block. I bought 8 blocks but found out I only need two for each end. I am now working on putting rocks around the abutments to both hide them and protect them from water in the wash. The dry wash that the bridge spans is where the water from the dirveway flows when it rains. There is going to be a second bridge but I an not sure exactly where or what type. I will take pictures later today and post them. I want to get some rocks in place. 

JJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool JJ, that bridge will make a nice addition to your layout.

Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I started to lay the approach to the north side of the bridge. I raised the bridge by about 6 inches. It makes it more level to the layout. I will not have much of a grade for it. I could not load the pictures I took with my Cell Phone so I had to fire up the JVC camera. it's battery is dead. I fond a new camera on E bay with a remote. it is coming from Oregon. I had to remove one of my big rocks but I already have a Idea where to put it. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got the camera to work here are some progress Pictures of the BIG BLACK BRIDGE


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I am working on the north end approach to the bridge. The north end is where the Car Barns are. I am getting ready to lay concrete roadbed.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Great bridge and dry wash. At least dry until next monsoons


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice hiding of your blocks JJ, looks mighty natural.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Must be a government job because it is a Bridge to Nowhere. 

Good to see you are getting it installed, was always a good looking bridge to watch trains roll across.

Chris


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Needs some 'No Fishing From Bridge' signs.

Nice bridge for your modern railroad.
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had Pass word trouble. MLS could not remember my Pass Word. I had to have them send me a new one. Most weird ass thing I ever saw. I had to copy and paste to get it to work.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got the north end of the bridge's approach poured. The concrete road bed looks like it is going to be fine. I will strip the forms tomorrow afternoon and then start on the south end The south end is the end with the dirt pile


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

John J said:


> I had Pass word trouble. MLS could not remember my Pass Word. I had to have them send me a new one. Most weird ass thing I ever saw. I had to copy and paste to get it to work. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Hoe is down.  The boom cylinder for the hoe sprung a leak at the packing that the ram slides in and out on. It is not co operating coming apart.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I striped the forms from the approach on the north side of the bridge. I re assembled them and put tentatively put them on the south side of the bridge. With a 10 ft section for a curve . I wanted to see what work I had to do. I am inspired with what I saw. I will take pictures before I start work. I got all the parts to fix the hoe. I am surprised on how much I use that thing.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I spent the week in Tucson Moving a Piece of Bindry equipment. I now should have all this coming week off with the Holiday and such. I hope to get the hoe back together today so I can move some rocks on the layout. I got some money saved out of the Project for some more steel. I will keep you posted 

.JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Would like to see the north approach JJ... pic?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the bridge work. I got the bridge from Marty over a year ago.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks good JJ, kinda reminds me of a Western Pacific bridge that goes into a tunnel on the far side.
Thanks for making it real with the pics.
John


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey JJ, if you get rid of all those rocks, you ll have some good soil there! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ
Looking very nice, the bridge sure looks tall. 
What do you use form your forms, is that metal strap?
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

denray said:


> JJ
> Looking very nice, the bridge sure looks tall.
> What do you use form your forms, is that metal strap?
> Dennis



The forms are made from 2.5 to 3 inch wide x 1/8 flat steel. I have a 4 inch wide bender that has like a ships wheel on it. 

I drew a arch on the floor of the pad for a 10 ft 15 ft and 20 ft diameter circle. It equals 1/4 of a complete circle. I drilled holes every 1 ft in the concrete pad and insert re bar in the holes. That way I can check to make sure my curves are 10 15 or 20. . I bend the forms to fit the arch that the pegs are in. I drill holes for 3/8 bolts or all thread. I cut 1/2 Plastic pipe to make the width of the road bed I am forming. 

I attach the re bar to the plastic pipe and pour concrete to the top level of the flat steel. 

The forms are set for grade if any.

I unbolt the forms and save the bolts and nuts to re use. 

The tightest curve I have is a 10 ft diameter. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Success........ I manage to get the Ram Straight in the cylinder and the Packing nut screwed in like it should. I need to get some Hydraulic fluid fill the reservoir and the Hoe should be back in business. I can work on the Layout this up coming 4 day week end. 

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

You'll probably get called out on an emergency press repair job in ABQ and you'll have to drive already.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Stan Cedarleaf said:


> You'll probably get called out on an emergency press repair job in ABQ and you'll have to drive already.



You Dog You........ You just had to Jinx my week. I am off to Tucson in the morning. 

JJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL....Stan used the Force on you JJ!


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Would invite you up to run trains but wife and I are getting ready for Thanksgiving trip to San Jose, CA
Hope you have a safe drive here and back and Happy Thanksgiving
Alan


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

With much effort I managed to get the hoe back together and bled all the air out of the system. Had to put 6 gal of Hydraulic Fluid back in the tank. I am now ready to resume work on the the Layout this week end. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am thinking I might need another building for all my train ****. I have three more steel crates here. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats on the hoe JJ.
Sounds like you picked up a lot more steel. What'yer gonna build next?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I worked on track. There is a lot of crap all around that blew in during the summer. Also  some vegetation that had to be trimmed or removed. I got to trip some of the Palo Virdy trees cause they have branches at eye level. I have to put some rocks back were they belong. The washed down to the track during the Desert rains. I have a 65 foot straight section that I want to add sidings to each side. I want to park a train on the siding and then have one move through in between. I think that will look kewl. The sidings will be the Buried in concrete style that I used on the Car Barns. It is going to be a experiment on how lit looks and a test of my new mating system to standard brass track.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This afternoon and this evening I worked on a Air Wire decoder that would not work. I figure it is toast. I bought from Marty a about 2 years ago some all steel tank cars. I just got around to checking coupler height and converted them to KADEEs. I fixed a NW-2 who's body keeps separating from the base. It would do this when I would pick it up and the frame would go crashing to the ground and rip out all the wires. I think I need more Couplers. 

JJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ contact Al at Airwire about repairing your decoder. He repaired mine and made me a very happy camper.

Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

up9018 said:


> JJ contact Al at Airwire about repairing your decoder. He repaired mine and made me a very happy camper.
> 
> Chris




Got any contact Info?

JJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just go here: cvpusa.com and click on the yellow Repair Service button on the upper-left.

Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was rummaging around in the shop. I found a plastic bag that a Air Wire throttle came in and there was a PC board in it. I dug it out and it was a brand new G3 decoder board. So I got the NW-2 running. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have 15 engines. My Air Wire has 8 slots. I am permanently lashing up some engines. I have never used my Air Wire up to it's full potential. All the engines have been on the same address. I spent the day setting all the decoders to factory specs. I am now reconnecting the engines according to their numbers Painted on the side. I have three done so far. I am finding features in Air Wire that I never knew were there. I found I have two sound cards I do not know what brand. I will have to post pictures and see if anyone can tell me by site.. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I spent most of today working on a Wirly Gig for my sister for Christmas. I also am mounting one of the real early Aristo Trackside units in the B unit of my F A&B engines for my Passenger train. I bought one that has never been used at Marty's Last Sept. All the Engines with a Air Wire Decoder in them have been Programed into one of my Controllers. I have two 5000's I also have one of the first controllers they sold Way Back. My Milwaukee cordless drill battery will fit in the B Unit too. I am going to leave the shell removable to see how that works. 

We have Drizzling Rain for the last two days. I am all ready sick of it. No sun shine makes me Cranky. Plus everything that starts to hurt when dampness comes. Sunday is suppose to be sun shine all day. 

JJ


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas John from Wolf Mountain in Sierra Vista.








Dirk has even more of the white stuff.
Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Alan... My White stuff.. Hung around... Be here tomorrow... Longer perhaps.. Needs a plow service...

Enjoy your day JJ...

SD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been cleaning track. I have a area that floods and the silt buries the track. It also buried a switch. I had to remove the switch to clean all the crap out of it. I have the switch back in and I am working my way on down the Right of Way.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Been raining off and on for the last two weeks. The Layout is mud hole. Been working in the shop. Last night the Propane heater ran out of fuel. Got to fill the tank today. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today was a sun shine day. I went out this morning to work on the layout and it was COLD. There was a wind. Along about 1 pm the wind died down and it was warm in the sun. Lucky for me the area I was working on was 100 % in the sun. I manage to put all the sections of track I took out do do some tie work back in place. I now have two complete loops and the car barns are joined to the lay out. 

I hope to run trains tomorrow. I will start with the Executive car better know as a EGGLINER. That is if the batteries are charged. 


JJ

P S it is a Machinist Lathe for metal work.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today the NR&W crew made a trip to Yuma to pick up a Lathe for the shop. It has a 10 inch swing and 30 inch center to center. 6 hour round trip and 45 minutes to load the Lathe in the Pick Up. I want to do some animation to the layout and want to turn some shafts for it. I also have a broken gear on my NW-2 that I want to turn a tube to fit over the cracked piece. Once I get the hang of it I will Probably no nuts with the dang thing. 
I used the hoe as a crane to unload it. 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds great JJ. I'm looking forward to seeing all your new shop tools and the railroad the next time we get out west.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Tomorrow I hope to run trains. 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Running a train sounds great. I hope when you get the train running you will make a video. I look forward to riding over the bridges and through the canyon.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy Stone said:


> Running a train sounds great. I hope when you get the train running you will make a video. I look forward to riding over the bridges and through the canyon.


X 2 on the video. Like to see the complete layout. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It still gets dark early so after supper I went to the shop and searched through some trays and found some more parts for my SD 40-2 I found the missing electrical box for under the cab. I now have a basic SD 40-2 back together. I still am looking for a Number board cover for over the hood. and a cab door for the left side. I have a SD-45 to put back together I painted it black. The trucks have no motors so they free wheel. I intend to put it at the end of a train as a pusher. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

All my pictures are gone from this whole thread. 

J j


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

I just checked a couple of my old threads and MY photos are completely gone from those. Looks like MLS is taking it's LAST breath! 

It's been a nice 17 years .


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, for the first time in years, my FTP access to my account is gone.

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

wow, life goes on. any reports of it closing?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

FTP came back, so those who had files have them back.

Those who lost them (user name starting with S and above) are still SOL.

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Still can not access my webspace. 

I posted a question in MODERATORS FORUM and no answer. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, Your files should be there...

I use Filezilla, as posted in other threads, works fine. I'd suggest downloading it, I have the screenshot of the one page you need for settings...

Greg


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I just did a quick check of my thread and all the photos seem to be there including the ones from Greg. Maybe upgrading something??


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There is a post in the Moderators forum about a problem They want to upgrade the whole site. Change all the appearance. I just want my pictures back which they did. Now I want access to my web space. They have not fixed that yet. I told them they need to respond with some kind of indication that read any questions or suggestions

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

NTCGRR said:


> wow, life goes on. any reports of it closing?


No Marty. They did not say they are closing. I got some Posts from them. They are contemplating a up grade to the whole site. Change the whole look. 

I said Just fix it. 

JJ


----------

